# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اخبار الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 15/8/1436

## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهم إنّا نسألك صباحا مستبشرا.. و هما راحلا.. و قلبا مطمئنا..
صباحكم ثقة بأن ما مضى خير..
و صباحكم تفاؤل بأن الآتي أجمل.
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*رئيس المريخ: الأحمر قادر على الذهاب بعيداً في دوري الأبطال


أقام ملتقى الصفوة المريخي احتفالية أنيقة بدار النفط بالخرطوم لتكريم السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ والفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء ومزمل أبو القاسم والمهندس سيف الدين حسن بابكر وبلة جابر إنابة عن لاعبي المريخ، وتحدث إنابة عن مجموعة ملتقى الصفوة الأستاذ سامر حسن وقال إن هذا التكريم أقل ما يمكن تقديمه لقادة المسيرة الحمراء الذين أنهوا النصف الأول من الموسم بنجاحات لافتة، وتحدث كذلك في الاحتفالية السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ وشكر ملتقى الصفوة على المبادرة الرائعة ووصف هذه المجموعة بالمريخية المتميزة والمبادرة وقال إن الاحتفال جاء في توقيتٍ مناسب والمريخ يستشرف مرحلة جديدة يتطلع من خلالها لتحقيق إنجازات لافتة على الصعيدين المحلي والافريقي مبيناً أن الأحمر مقبل على أربعة أشهر مصيرية يحتاج فيها لتركيزٍ عالٍ ولتكاتف كل أبنائه حتى تستمر المسيرة ويبلغ المريخ الغايات المنشودة بالحصول على لقب الدوري الممتاز والذهاب بعيداً في دوري الأبطال وأبان الوالي أنه لا يوجد ما يمنع المريخ من البطولات لأنه يمتلك مجموعة متميزة من اللاعبين وجهاز فني مقتدر يقوده الفرنسي غارزيتو وأكد الوالي أن مثل هذه المناسبات التي تُحظى بحضور مريخي كبير تؤكد عظمة المريخ وترابط أبنائه الأمر الذي يبشّر بنجاحات كبيرة في المرحلة المقبلة.











*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الايفواري سيلا يؤكد جاهزية للمشاركة مع المريخ بصورة طبيعية
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○

قال الإيفواري محمد سيلا مدافع المريخ الجديد إنه قابل الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وتلقى منه حديثاً طيباً حيث أكد له غارزيتو أن المريخ يحتاج بشدة إلى قدراته لأنه محترف كبير وقادم من نادٍ كبير وأفاد سيلا أن غارزيتو أبلغه بحاجته الشديدة لخدماته في خط الدفاع حتى ينعم بالاستقرار وأضاف: غارزيتو سألني عن إصابتي وتفاصيلها وإلى أين وصلت فأبلغته بأنني خضعت لعملية ناجحة وتجاوزت الإصابة تماماً ولم أتوقف عند هذا الحد بل خضعت لتمارين تأهيل وأكملتها ايضاً بامتياز والآن أنا جاهز للمشاركة في أي نوع من التدريبات يطلبه المدير الفني، وتلقى سيلا دفعة معنوية كبيرة من غارزيتو الذي أكد له أن المريخ يحتاج خدماته بشدة وأنه اذا تأكد من جاهزيته سيعتمد عليه بصورة أساسية.







*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مريخ يكمل اجراءات سفره لتونس فجر الأربعاء
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
أكمل المريخ اجراءات سفر بعثته الى تونس فجر الأربعاء وذلك من أجل اقامة معسكر اعدادي هناك يستمر لأكثر من 15 يوماً يعود بعده الفريق للخرطوم للمشاركة في الاستحقاقات التي تنتظره على صعيد مواجهة كأس السودان أمام اهلي الخرطوم وفي الدوري الممتاز أمام الرابطة كوستي الى جانب اولى مبارياته في دور المجموعات من دوري الأبطال امام مولودية العلمة الجزائري والمقرر لها السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري، وكان الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني وصل الخرطوم الاثنين الى جانب الثلاثي المحترف النيجيري سالمون والغاني اوكراه والايفواري سيلا فيما يتوقع وصول بقية اللاعبين اليوم الثلاثاء تأهباً للمغادرة مع الفريق فجر الأربعاء إلى تونس.

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات ينفي استهداف المريخ
نفى عوض أحمد طه بشدة أن تكون القرارات الصادرة عن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا في قضايا المريخ يقف فيها موقف المتشدد بدافع التشفي والكيد للمريخ بحُكم انتمائه لنادي الهلال وأضاف: اذا كان القانون لا يقف مع المريخ فهذا لا يعني أنني هلالابي ولو كان القانون في صف المريخ ومنحته حقه هذا لا يعني أنني جاملته ولن اتأثر بالحملات التي اتعرض لها والتهديد بنشر ملفات سابقة لي في الهلال لأنني ليس لدي ما أخشاه ثم أن لي تجربة طويلة وعريضة في العمل في الوسط الرياضي بدأت منذ عام 1988 وبالتالي أصبحت لدي حصانة ومناعة ضد ما يُكتب في حقي بالصحف ولذلك في النهاية لن أطبّق غير القانون ولتكتب الصحافة ما تريد, أكد عوض أحمد طه أن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا اجتمعت قبل يومين وكان الاجتماع بغرض التداول حول طلب الفحص المقدم من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم واتضح لهم في الاجتماع أن الاتحاد لم يقدم أي مستند جديد في القضية ولذلك قاموا بتأجيل الفصل في القضية إلى يوم غدٍ الأربعاء حيث ستعقد اللجنة اجتماعاً مفصلياً وستحسم القضية سواء كان هناك مستند جديد أم لا، ونفى عوض أن تكون اللجنة قد اتخذت أي قرار في اجتماع أمس الأول أو قامت بإرسال أي خطاب لأي جهة وأن ما يُثار حول هذا الموضوع مجرد حديث للاستهلاك الإعلامي، وجدّد عوض تأكيداته بأن اللجنة مازالت في انتظار أي مستند جديد من أحد أطراف القضية حتى تستجيب لطلب الفحص وبخلاف ذلك لا يمكن أن تستجيب لهذا الطلب.

*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(صحيفه الزعيم )

* المريخ يؤمن علي تونس للاعداد و غارزيتو يؤكد: الفتره كافية للتحضيرات .* الوالي : نفذنا رغبه الجهاز الفني و اجتماعنا مع الفرنسي وضع كل شئ في نصابه.*الاحمر يجتمع بكونفورت ويغادر غدا.
*الثلاثي المحترف يعود و تراوري و كوفي يصلان اليوم.
*الاتحاد يخلق ازمه ويرفض اصطحاب المريخ للاعبيه الي تونس .
*مولودية العلمة مهدد بالابعاد من دوري الابطال .
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*(صحيفه الزاوية )
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○*التقي بالوالي نهار و امن علي قيام معسكر تونس .
*التفاصيل الكاملة لاجتماع غارزيتو مع عمر بخيت وسيلا .
*الفرنسي يوضح موقفه من تراوري 
و الامل يهدد بالانسحاب من الممتاز.
*الاحمر يضم الثلاثي شيبون للكشف الافريقي 
و اتحاد سيكافا يغير موعد البطولة لمشاركه المريخ .
*المنتخب الوطني يعسكر في الابيض .
*الهلال يواجه النجم الساحلي غدا .
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*صحيفه الصدي )
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○*المريخ يستنكر مؤامرة اعاده مباره لقاء الامل و يطالب بإقصاء طه من لجنه الاستئنافات .
*غارزيتو يقبل اعتذار تراوري .
*المريخ يطير الي تونس فجر الغد 
*مقرر الاستئنافات يبلغ الامل بقرار اعاده مباره المريخ و يوجه المدير التنفيذي للنادي بتسلم القرار من الاتحاد.
*جمال الوالي : المريخ مقبل علي اربعه شهور حاسمه .
* متوكل : عوض سهر حتي الصباح لسمكرة قضيه سيدي بيه و يريد ان يقف ضد العداله الان.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباحك نور وفرح وسرور حبيبنا فاروق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور فاروق وصباحك ورد أحمر 
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

* ومشكور عبدالمنعم للاضافات والى المزيد 
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*
المريخ يطالب باقصاء عوض احمد طه من لجنة الاستئنافات 



اخطر الامل باعادة المباراة و طالبه بتسلم الخطاب من الاتحاد
اليوم 08:16 AMكفرووتر / الخرطوم / طلب المريخ اقصاء السيد عوض احمد طه من لجنة الاستئنافات بعد ان اخطر الامل باعادة المباراة و طلب منه تسلم القرار من الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم و ذلك لاتهامه له بالانحياز لنادي الهلال و حسب الصدي فان عوض احمد كان قد اصر على اعادة المباراة و تشدد على ضرورة اعادة المباراة رغم عدم اكتمال النصاب باللجنة


*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*منوّر يا الفاروق .. حبابك وانت تطوفنا بنا بين الأحداث والأخبار .. اجدت وافدت .. بارك الله فيك وكتّر من امثالك وبالتوفيق والسلام 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					

مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات ينفي استهداف المريخ
نفى عوض أحمد طه بشدة أن تكون القرارات الصادرة عن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا في قضايا المريخ يقف فيها موقف المتشدد بدافع التشفي والكيد للمريخ بحُكم انتمائه لنادي الهلال وأضاف: اذا كان القانون لا يقف مع المريخ فهذا لا يعني أنني هلالابي ولو كان القانون في صف المريخ ومنحته حقه هذا لا يعني أنني جاملته ولن اتأثر بالحملات التي اتعرض لها والتهديد بنشر ملفات سابقة لي في الهلال لأنني ليس لدي ما أخشاه ثم أن لي تجربة طويلة وعريضة في العمل في الوسط الرياضي بدأت منذ عام 1988 وبالتالي أصبحت لدي حصانة ومناعة ضد ما يُكتب في حقي بالصحف ولذلك في النهاية لن أطبّق غير القانون ولتكتب الصحافة ما تريد, أكد عوض أحمد طه أن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا اجتمعت قبل يومين وكان الاجتماع بغرض التداول حول طلب الفحص المقدم من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم واتضح لهم في الاجتماع أن الاتحاد لم يقدم أي مستند جديد في القضية ولذلك قاموا بتأجيل الفصل في القضية إلى يوم غدٍ الأربعاء حيث ستعقد اللجنة اجتماعاً مفصلياً وستحسم القضية سواء كان هناك مستند جديد أم لا، ونفى عوض أن تكون اللجنة قد اتخذت أي قرار في اجتماع أمس الأول أو قامت بإرسال أي خطاب لأي جهة وأن ما يُثار حول هذا الموضوع مجرد حديث للاستهلاك الإعلامي، وجدّد عوض تأكيداته بأن اللجنة مازالت في انتظار أي مستند جديد من أحد أطراف القضية حتى تستجيب لطلب الفحص وبخلاف ذلك لا يمكن أن تستجيب لهذا الطلب.




لا غرابة ولا إستغراب فيما قال
هذه ردة فعل متوقعة من شخص ادمن التحيز ويجري الظلم في دمائه
لا يقع العلوم عليه ولكن اللوم يقع علي من وضعه في هذا الموضع وما زال يصر علي بقائه
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مشكور  سيف المريخ المسلول فاروق  شكرا يا روعه 
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*متوكل احمد على : عوض سهر الليل لسمكرة قضية سيدي بيه ويحارب المريخ 



ارتدي جلباب المشجع

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اتهم نائب الامين العام بنادي المريخ متوكل احمد على مقرر لجنة الاسئنافات العليا بالانحياز للهلال وقال انه سهر الليالي من اجل سمكرة قضية اللاعب سيدي بيه و رفض منح الخرطوم النقاط رغم ان اللاعب حاصل على ثلاث بطاقات و كذلك اعادة مباراة الخرطوم و الهلال باعتبار الخطأ هو خطأ إتحاد و يقاتل الان من اجل اعادة مباراة المريخ و هو قد ارتدى جلباب المريخ في عمله لضرب الاحمر لكنه لن يستطيع 


*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﻋـﻨـﺎﻭﻳـﻦ ﺍﻟﺼــــﺤــﻒ ﺍﻟــﻌــﺎﻟــﻤـﻴـﺓ 

☆ﻏﺮﺍﻧﻴﺮﻭ ﻳﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺩﻋﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﺩﻭﺩﻳﻚ ﻭﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺀ ﻟﻤﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ
☆ ﻫﺎﻣﺒﻮﺭﻍ ﻳﻔﻠﺖ ﺑﺄﻋﺠﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﺒﻮﻁ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ
ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ
☆ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺗﺸﻴﻠﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻟﻜﻮﺑﺎ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
☆ ﻟﻮﺩﻭﺟﻮﺭﺗﺲ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﻐﺎﺭﻱ ﻳﻨﻔﺼﻞ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ
☆ ﻣﻮﺭﺍﺗﺎ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﺘﺪﻣﻴﺮ ﺣﻠﻢ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻭﻣﺼﺎﻟﺤﺔ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
☆ ﺃﻟﺒﻴﻠﺪﺍ : ﺑﻴﻨﻴﺘﻴﺰ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺑﺮ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﻥ
☆ ﻛﻮﺑﻴﻪ : ﺃﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ ﻗﻠﺐ ﻣﻮﺍﺯﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻹﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﺔ
☆ ﺃﺭﺷﺎﻓﻴﻦ ﻳﻨﻔﻲ ﺍﻋﺘﺰﺍﻟﻪ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺯﻳﻨﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺳﻲ
☆ ﻣﺎﺭﻛﻴﺰﻳﻮ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻭﺑﻮﻓﻮﻥ ﻗﻠﻖ ﻭﺃﻟﻴﻐﺮﻱ ﻫﺎﺩﺉ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ
ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
☆ ﺑﺮﻭﺩﻝ ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﻤﺴﺎ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻭﺍﺗﻔﻮﺭﺩ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ
☆ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻧﻲ ﻫﺎﺭﺍﺟﻮﺗﺸﻲ : ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺃﻋﺎﺩ ﺍﻛﺘﺸﺎﻓﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ
☆ﺍﻧﺠﻠﺘﺮﺍ ﺗﻘﺘﺮﺡ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ ﺑﺪﻳﻞ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺇﻃﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
☆ ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻞ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﺭﺳﻴﻠﻴﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻟﻴﻮﻥ ﻝ 3 ﻣﻮﺍﺳﻢ
☆ ﻛﻮﻧﺘﻲ ﺑﺼﺪﺩ ﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻘﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺇﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ
☆ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺗﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻠﻜﻮﻧﻜﺎﻛﺎﻑ
☆ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻮﺭﻯ ﻳﻤﺪﺩ ﺗﻌﺎﻗﺪﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﻟﻤﺪﺓ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ
☆ ﺍﻟﻐﻤﻮﺽ ﻳﺤﻴﻂ ﺑﺎﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﺇﻧﻴﻴﺴﺘﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ
☆ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻘﻠﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻘﻒ ﺗﻮﻗﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻳﻔﺎ
☆ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭ ﺳﻴﻠﺘﺤﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ
☆ ﺑﻴﻠﻴﻪ : ﺍﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﺍﻣﺮ ﺭﺍﺋﻊ
☆ ﺩﻭﺩﻳﻚ ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ ﻭﻛﺎﺳﻴﺎﺱ ﻭﻓﺄﺭ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ
ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
☆ ﺃﻟﻴﺠﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺛﻖ ﺗﺆﺭﻗﻪ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻴﻠﺔ
☆ ﺭﺍﻣﻮﺱ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﺪ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
☆ ﻛﻴﻠﻴﻨﻲ ﻋﻦ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺍﻓﻲ : ﻓﻲ ﺍﻳﻄﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺎﺩﺭﺍ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻠﻪ
☆ ﻓﻴﻨﻐﺮ ﻳﻨﻔﻲ ﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻊ ﻓﻴﺪﺍﻝ
☆ ﻭﺍﺭﻧﺮ: ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﺃﻟﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
☆ ﻓﻴﺪﺍﻝ: ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻫﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻲ
☆ ﺭﺍﻛﻴﺘﻴﺘﺶ : ﻳﺤﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻻ ﺗﻔﺎﺭﻗﻚ ﺍﻻﺑﺘﺴﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﺍﻭ ﺗﺮﻙ
ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
☆ ﻧﺠﻞ ﺟﺮﻭﻧﺪﻭﻧﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻓﻀﺎﺋﺢ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ : ﺍﺗﺮﻛﻮﺍ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻱ ﻳﺮﻗﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻼﻡ
☆ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﻭﺭﻭﺑﻴﺔ : ﺣﺎﻥ ﻭﻗﺖ ﺍﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ
☆ ﺍﻟﻐﻤﻮﺽ ﻳﺤﻴﻂ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻭﺯﻓﺎﻟﺪﻭ ﻣﻊ ﺑﻮﻛﺎ ﺟﻮﻧﻴﻮﺭﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻬﺎﻟﻚ
☆ﺑﻮﻧﻮﺗﺸﻲ : ﻧﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﺬﻫﻦ ﺻﺎﻓﻲ ﻭﺩﻭﻥ ﺗﻮﺗﺮ
☆ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻮﻗﻔﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺣﻴﻞ ﺑﻨﻌﻄﻴﺔ
☆ ﺑﺎﺗﺮﻳﻚ ﻓﻴﻴﺮﺍ ﻣﺮﺷﺢ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻧﻴﻮﻛﺎﺳﻞ
☆ ﻛﻠﻮﺏ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻗﺴﻄﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ
☆ ﺍﺷﺒﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﻳﻨﺠﺰ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺻﻔﻘﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﻠﺘﺎ ﻓﻴﻐﻮ
☆ ﻭﺯﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺑﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺖ
☆ ﺗﺸﻴﻠﻲ ﺗﺤﺸﺪ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺭﺑﺔ ﻟﺤﺼﺪ ﺃﻭﻝ ﺃﻟﻘﺎﺑﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻮﺑﺎ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
☆ ﻓﻴﻮﺭﻧﺘﻴﻨﺎ ﻳﻮﺿﺢ ﻣﺪﻯ ﺧﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﻼﺡ
☆ ﺑﺎﺭﺯﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻏﻴﺎﺑﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍﺕ ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ ﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺑﺮﻟﻴﻦ
☆ ﺩﻱ ﺧﻴﺎ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
☆ ﺗﺸﺎﻓﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺇﻋﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﻟﺒﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻟﻦ
ﻳﻨﺘﻘﻞ ﻟﺒﺎﺭﻳﺲ
☆ ﻓﻨﺰﻭﻳﻼ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﻋﻦ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻟﻜﻮﺑﺎ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
☆ﺑﻴﻨﻴﺘﻴﺰ ﻳﻜﺴﺮ ﺣﺎﺟﺰ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺖ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
☆ ﺍﻟﻴﺎﺑﺎﻥ ﺗﺄﻣﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻬﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻭﺳﺎﻣﻲ ﺑﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﻛﺄﺱ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ
☆ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ ﻳﻬﺪﻑ ﻻﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻻﺯﻣﺔ
☆ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻧﺸﻴﻠﻮﺗﻲ ﻳﺘﻮﻟﻰ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﻛﺎﻭﻧﺘﻲ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ
☆ ﻻﻏﻮﻧﺎ ﻳﺘﻮﺝ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺴﻴﻜﻲ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﻧﻈﺎﺭ ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻳﻨﻴﻮ
☆ ﻫﺎﺗﺮﻳﻚ ﻣﻴﺮﻓﻮ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺮ ﻟﺴﺤﻖ ﻛﻮﺭﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
☆ ﺍﻟﻬﻨﺪﻭﺭﺍﺱ ﺗﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻭﺯﺑﻜﺴﺘﺎﻥ ﻭﺗﺘﻘﺎﺳﻢ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻊ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻧﻴﺎ
☆ ﺛﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻏﻮﺩﻳﻔﺎﻥ ﺗﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻞ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
☆ ﺯﻟﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ 8 ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻳﺪﻣﺮ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺟﺰﺭ ﻓﻴﺠﻲ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﻮﻧﺪﻳﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
☆ ﺭﻳﻔﺮ ﺑﻠﻴﺖ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻟﻖ ﻭﺑﻮﻛﺎ ﻳﺘﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺭﺟﻨﺘﻴﻨﻲ
☆ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺭﻛﺎ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ .. ﻛﻮﺳﺘﺎ ﻳﺨﻄﻂ ﻟﻠﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
☆ ﺩﻳﻤﺴﻲ ﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻓﺎً ﻗﺎﺗﻼً ﻭﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺳﺎﻭﻧﺪﺭﺯ ﻟﻌﺒﻮﺭ ﺭﺩ ﺑﻮﻟﺰ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻣﺮﻳﻜﻲ
☆ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻳﺠﻬﺰ ﻋﺮﺿﺎ ﺿﺨﻤﺎ ﻟﻼﻧﻘﻀﺎﺽ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﻫﺒﺔ
ﺳﺎﻭﺛﻬﺎﻣﺒﺘﻮﻥ
☆ ﺍﻹﻛﻮﺍﺩﻭﺭ ﺗﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻟﻌﻨﺔ ﺍﻹﺻﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻛﻮﺑﺎ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻜﺎ
☆ ﺭﻳﻔﺎﻟﺪﻭ ﻳﻄﺮﺩ ﻧﺠﻞ ﺑﻴﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻣﻮﺟﻲ ﻣﻴﺮﻳﻢ
☆ ﺍﻳﻜﺎﺭﺩﻱ ﻳﻠﺤﻖ ﺑﻠﻮﻛﺎ ﺗﻮﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻫﺪﺍﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻟﺸﻴﻮ
☆ ﺑﺎﻧﺎﺛﻴﻨﺎﻳﻜﻮﺱ ﻳﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﻓﺎﺻﻠﺔ
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اتحاد الكرة يفجر أزمة ويرفض سفر لاعبي المريخ لتونس غدا
رفض اتحاد الكرة العام اصطحاب المريخ للاعبه الي معسكر تونس 
الذي ينطلق غدا وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان اتصالات بين الاتحاد والمريخ 
أخبرت ادارة الأحمر ان لاعبي الفريق يمكنهم الالتحاق بعد مباراة سيراليون 
مع منتخبنا الوطني في حالة عدم سفر المنتخب لتونس لكن مصادر اخري قالت 
ان هناك مساعي لحسم الامر عبر اجتماع بين المريخ والاتحاد
*

----------


## عز الدين

*اﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻜﻤﻞ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺳﻔﺮﻩ ﻟﺘﻮﻧﺲ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ
  ﺃﻛﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺳﻔﺮ ﺑﻌﺜﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺔ  ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ 15 ﻳﻮﻣﺎً ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺑﻌﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ  ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺤﻘﺎﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻌﻴﺪ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻫﻠﻲ  ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ  ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻮﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮﺭ ﻟﻬﺎ  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻊ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ ، ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺻﻞ  ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ  ﻭﺍﻻﻳﻔﻮﺍﺭﻱ ﺳﻴﻼ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻭﺻﻮﻝ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﺗﺄﻫﺒﺎً ﻟﻠﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ  ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺭﺅﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ﻛﺸﻔﺖ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ، ﺃﻧﻬﺎ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ ﺑﺮﻓﻊ ﻣﺬﻛﺮﺓ
 ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ ﺑﺈﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ، ﺇﻟﻰ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺣﻮﻝ
 ﺭﺅﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺻﺎﻏﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺇﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻘﺪﺗﻪ ﺑﻤﻘﺮ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ،  ﺣﻮﻝ ﻛﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ 2015،  ﻛﻤﺎ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﺖ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺑﺤﺴﻢ ﻣﻠﻒ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ  ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ، ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ ﺗﺘﻀﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﻘﺮﺭ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ  ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻋﺰ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ : ﺃﻭﻻ ﺇﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺽ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺇﺑﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺪﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ، ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﻣﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺽ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺣﻮﻟﻞ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ، ﻭﻗﺪ ﻧﺎﻗﺸﺖ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺿﻴﻊ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ، ﻭﺃﻭﻝ
 ﺫﻟﻚ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ، ﻭﺣﺼﻠﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﻛﻞ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﻟﻜﻴﻔﻴﺔ  ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺑﻄﺮيقة ﻻ ﺗﺮﻫﻖ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻑ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ، ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺗﺠﻨﺐ ﺇﺭﻫﺎﻗﻬﺎ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﺎ  ﻭﻓﻨﻴﺎ ﻭﺇﻗﺘﺼﺎﺩﻳﺎ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻛﻞ ﺃﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺷﻬﺮ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ،  ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺇﻗﺘﺮﺡ ﺁﺧﺮﻭﻥ ﺗﺄﺟﻴﻞ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻴﺪ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ، ﺑﻨﻤﺎ  ﻗﺪﻣﺖ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻳﻮﻡ 21 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ 11ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ، ﻭﺇﻗﺘﺮﺣﺖ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ  ﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻭﻷﻥ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻟﻢ بدﺃت ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﺘﺄﺧﺮﺍ .
 ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﻘﺮﺭ  ﺭﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ" : ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺻﺮﺕ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻀﻤﻴﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﺬﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﺘﺮﻓﻊ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﻫﻮ ﺣﺴﻢ ﺃﻣﺮ ﻣﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻷﻣﻞ  ﺑﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﺇﻧﻄﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ ﺗﺘﻀﺮﺭ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﺮﻯ ،  ﻣﺸﻴﺮﺍ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺌﻨﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻣﺮ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ، ﻭﻷﻥ ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺿﻮﺀ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﺖ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺑﺒﺮﻣﺠﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺑﻴﻊ  ﺍﻵﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﻋﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻃﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ  ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻊ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺑﺎﺓ .
 ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ  ﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺃﻧﺘﻬﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻣﻨﻬﺞ ﺧﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺒﻪ ، ﻟﻴﺨﻮﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ  ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻘﺎ ﻟﻤﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻇﻬﺮت ﻣﺸﻜﻼﺕ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻬﺞ  ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻹﺭﻫﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﻱ .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*عوض احمد طه : سنطبق القانون حتى لو انسحب المريخ من الممتاز 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اكد مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا عوض احمد طه انهم  سيطبقون القانون على المريخ حتى لو انسحب من بطولة الدوري الممتاز و اكد  ان المريخ سبق له الانسحاب و عاد بامر القانون و انه سيعاقب لن يستطيع  الغياب عن البطولة و قال انه مصر على تطبيق القانون و هو امر لا خلاف حوله  لاننا نتعامل وفق نصوص القانون وليس هناك مجالا للجودية حتى لو ادي الامر  لاستقالتي الصدي
*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ يطالب باقصاء عوض احمد طه من لجنة الاستئنافات  
 
اخطر الامل باعادة المباراة و طالبه بتسلم الخطاب من الاتحاد 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / طلب المريخ اقصاء السيد عوض احمد طه من لجنة  الاستئنافات  بعد ان اخطر الامل باعادة المباراة و طلب منه تسلم القرار من  الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم و ذلك لاتهامه له بالانحياز لنادي الهلال و حسب  الصدي فان عوض احمد كان قد اصر على اعادة المباراة و تشدد على ضرورة اعادة  المباراة رغم عدم اكتمال النصاب باللجنة
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*غارزيتو يظهر في تدريبات فريق الاهلي الخرطوم
 ظهر الفرنسي دييجو  جارزيتو، المدير الفني لفريق المريخ السوداني لكرة القدم، فجأة في تدريب  لفريق الأهلي الخرطوم، الإثنين بملعب الآخير المخصص له بإدارة الرياضة  العسكرية.
 وجاء ظهور جارزيتو بغرض متابعة تدريب لاعب سعى نادي المريخ  للتعاقد معه خلال فترة التعاقدات الصيفية في مايو الماضي، ولكن الأمر تعذر  بسبب رفض السلطات السودانية منح الجنسية السودانية للمزيد من اللاعبين  الأجانب، وقام نادي المريخ بعد ذلك بإعارة اللاعب وهو الكونجولي مولادي  لفريق الأهلي الخرطوم لفترة ستة أشهر
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﺑﺪﻻ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ

ﻭﺍﻓﻖ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ
ﺗﻌﺜﺮ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻭﺃﻛﺪ ﻣﻮﻻﻧﺎ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻫﺎﺭﻭﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﻻﻳﺔ ﻤﺎﻝ
ﻛﺮﺩﻓﺎﻥ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﻟﻺﺳﻬﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻞ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩﻱ ﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻓﻲ ﺣُﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﻝ ﺃﺷﺎﺭ
ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﻻﺳﺘﻀﺎﻓﺔ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﺑﺎﻷﺑﻴﺾ
ﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺻﻘﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ
ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻟﻠﺘﺼﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻭﻋﺪ ﻫﺎﺭﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ
ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ ﺑﺎﻹﺳﻬﺎﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ
ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍً ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺇﻗﻨﺎﻉ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
ﺑﺄﺩﺍﺀ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻤﺒﻲ .
*

----------


## عز الدين

*الإيفواري سيلا يكشف تفاصيل اجتماعه مع غارزيتو امس
 قال  الإيفواري محمد سيلا مدافع المريخ الجديد إنه قابل الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير  الفني للفرقة الحمراء وتلقى منه حديثاً طيباً حيث أكد له غارزيتو أن المريخ  يحتاج بشدة إلى قدراته لأنه محترف كبير وقادم من نادٍ كبير وأفاد سيلا أن  غارزيتو أبلغه بحاجته الشديدة لخدماته في خط الدفاع حتى ينعم بالاستقرار  وأضاف: غارزيتو سألني عن إصابتي وتفاصيلها وإلى أين وصلت فأبلغته بأنني  خضعت لعملية ناجحة وتجاوزت الإصابة تماماً ولم أتوقف عند هذا الحد بل خضعت  لتمارين تأهيل وأكملتها ايضاً بامتياز والآن أنا جاهز للمشاركة في أي نوع  من التدريبات يطلبه المدير الفني
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين الاخوين :
فاروق وعز الدين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مشكور الحبيب عز الدين علي الإضافات الثرة
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*غارزيتو يقبل اعتذار تراوري و يجتمع بسيلا و عمر 





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / عقد مدرب المريخ اجتماعا باللاعبين محمد سيلا و عمر بخيت بفندق بردايس حيث تحدث معهما عن المرحلة المقبلة وعن التحديات التي تنتظر المريخ و قبل المدرب إعتذار اللاعب تراوري و رحب بانضمام سيلا للمريخ وتحدث معه عنى اصابته في فريقه السابق الاهلي شندي 
​



*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*امير محمد خير : اما إعادة مباراة المريخ او الانسحاب من الممتاز 




اكفرووتر / الخرطوم / قال المدير التنفيذي لنادي الامل امير محمد خير انهم في نادي الامل ينتظرون تسلم قرار إعادة مباراة الامل و المريخ واكد انهم سيتسحبون من البطولة في حالة رفض الاتحاد اعادة المباراة مشيرا الى ان القانون واضح و ان لا مجال للتحايل في التعاطي مع القضية سوى تفيل نصوص القانون مبينا انهم تلقوا اتصالا من لجنة الاستئنافات باعادة المباراة و التوجه للاتحاد لتسلم القرار من الاتحاد العام


*

----------


## عز الدين

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

عوض احمد طه : سنطبق القانون حتى لو انسحب المريخ من الممتاز 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
اكد مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا عوض احمد طه انهم  سيطبقون القانون على المريخ حتى لو انسحب من بطولة الدوري الممتاز و اكد  ان المريخ سبق له الانسحاب و عاد بامر القانون و انه سيعاقب لن يستطيع  الغياب عن البطولة و قال انه مصر على تطبيق القانون و هو امر لا خلاف حوله  لاننا نتعامل وفق نصوص القانون وليس هناك مجالا للجودية حتى لو ادي الامر  لاستقالتي 



وهل ستستقيل أنت وتترك الكنكشة والكندشة
مستحيل تستقيل ليجد المريخ العدل 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

وهل ستستقيل أنت وتترك الكنكشة والكندشة
مستحيل تستقيل ليجد المريخ العدل 



يا ريت يستقيل عشان الأمور تستقيم
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية واخبار الولايات : 

 • رابطة الممتاز السوداني تقدم رؤيتها حول برمجة الدوري
 • اندية الممتاز تطالب بمشاركة الرابطة في بطولة سيكافا
 • غارزيتو يظهر في تدريبات الأهلي الخرطوم لمتابعة مولادي
 • مجدي شمس الدين نائباً لرئيس لجنة الشئون القانونية بالكاف
 • مريخ كوستي والاهلي شندي يلتقيان في الثالث من يونيو في كاس السودان
 • الاتحاد السوداني يختار استاد الخرطوم لاستضافة سيراليون في تصفيات (الكان)
 • نائب رئيس الهلال: المجلس الحالي بلا مديونيات وشيك السلام روتانا شخصي
 • الاختلاف في الأسماء المرشحة يربك الوزير لاختيار مجلس جديد لمريخ كوستي
 • الهلال وودنوباوي الي نهائي كاس المعتمد بدنقلا
 • اتحاد الدامر يرفض مذكرة اندية الدرجة الاولي 
 • اليوم افتتاح الدورة الثانية بالجنيد .. اكسبريس عطبرة يعسكر بالخرطوم
 • هلال كوستي يوالي اعداده بقوة .. التاكا الكسلاوي يتأهب للدورة الثانية
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					

امير محمد خير : اما إعادة مباراة المريخ او الانسحاب من الممتاز 




اكفرووتر / الخرطوم / قال المدير التنفيذي لنادي الامل امير محمد خير انهم في نادي الامل ينتظرون تسلم قرار إعادة مباراة الامل و المريخ واكد انهم سيتسحبون من البطولة في حالة رفض الاتحاد اعادة المباراة مشيرا الى ان القانون واضح و ان لا مجال للتحايل في التعاطي مع القضية سوى تفيل نصوص القانون مبينا انهم تلقوا اتصالا من لجنة الاستئنافات باعادة المباراة و التوجه للاتحاد لتسلم القرار من الاتحاد العام





 انتو قفه والا اضان قفه .. تنسحب ما تنسحب هذا أمر لايعنى المريخ فى شىء .. عاوز تناطح الصخر يا اولى اساس .. انت ولجنة الإستئنافات ومعك المدعو عوض احمد طه الهليلى الرخيص قراركم بلوّه واشربو مويته .. قال اما الإعادة او الأنسحاب كدى النشوف نهاية تحديك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					

اللهم إنّا نسألك صباحا مستبشرا.. و هما راحلا.. و قلبا مطمئنا..
صباحكم ثقة بأن ما مضى خير..
و صباحكم تفاؤل بأن الآتي أجمل.



صباحاتك خير وعافية الحبيب فاروق 
ومشكور على الابداعات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء منعم وعزالدين على الاضافات الثرة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يقبل اعتذار تراوري و يجتمع بسيلا و عمر




 

 اليوم 08:47 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 عقد مدرب المريخ اجتماعا باللاعبين  محمد سيلا و عمر بخيت بفندق بردايس حيث تحدث معهما عن المرحلة المقبلة وعن  التحديات التي تنتظر المريخ و قبل المدرب إعتذار اللاعب تراوري و رحب  بانضمام سيلا للمريخ وتحدث معه عنى اصابته في فريقه السابق الاهلي شندي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متوكل احمد على : عوض سهر الليل لسمكرة قضية سيدي بيه ويحارب المريخ - ارتدي جلباب المشجع




 

 اليوم 08:22 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 


 اتهم نائب الامين العام بنادي  المريخ متوكل احمد على مقرر لجنة الاسئنافات العليا بالانحياز للهلال وقال  انه سهر الليالي من اجل سمكرة قضية اللاعب سيدي بيه و رفض منح الخرطوم  النقاط رغم ان اللاعب حاصل على ثلاث بطاقات و كذلك اعادة مباراة الخرطوم و  الهلال باعتبار الخطأ هو خطأ إتحاد و يقاتل الان من اجل اعادة مباراة  المريخ و هو قد ارتدى جلباب المريخ في عمله لضرب الاحمر لكنه لن يستطيع .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عوض احمد طه : سنطبق القانون حتى لو انسحب المريخ من الممتاز

 

 اليوم 08:32 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 اكد مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا عوض  احمد طه انهم سيطبقون القانون على المريخ حتى لو انسحب من بطولة الدوري  الممتاز و اكد ان المريخ سبق له الانسحاب و عاد بامر القانون و انه سيعاقب  لن يستطيع الغياب عن البطولة و قال انه مصر على تطبيق القانون و هو امر لا  خلاف حوله لاننا نتعامل وفق نصوص القانون وليس هناك مجالا للجودية حتى لو  ادي الامر لاستقالتي
 الصدي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امير محمد خير : اما إعادة مباراة المريخ او الانسحاب من الممتاز

 

 اليوم 08:39 AM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قال المدير التنفيذي لنادي الامل  امير محمد خير انهم في نادي الامل ينتظرون تسلم قرار إعادة مباراة الامل و  المريخ واكد انهم سيتسحبون من البطولة في حالة رفض الاتحاد اعادة المباراة  مشيرا الى ان القانون واضح و ان لا مجال للتحايل في التعاطي مع القضية سوى  تفيل نصوص القانون مبينا انهم تلقوا اتصالا من لجنة الاستئنافات باعادة  المباراة و التوجه للاتحاد لتسلم القرار من الاتحاد العام  .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الطيب سند: مدرب الحراس لا يحتاج لوقت طويل لإيصال مفهومه في التدريب



 



 أوضح الطيب سند أن غياب جمال سالم  والمعز محجوب عن فترة كبيرة من فترة الإعداد لن يؤثر على تحضيرات المريخ  لاستحقاقاته المقبلة.. وأفاد الطيب سند أن تدريب حراس المرمى يختلف تماما  عن تدريب اللاعبين في الوظائف الأخرى لأن مدرب الحراس يدرب اللاعبين على  تدريبات معينة.
 وأبان سند أن مدرب الحراس لا يحتاج إلى  فترة كبيرة لإيصال مفهومه وطرقه في التدريب للحراس.. وأضاف الطيب أن مدرب  الحراس يخضع حراسه لتدريبات تسديد على المرمى وتدريبات التقاط الكرات  المعكوسة ولا تحتاج هذه التدريبات لفترات طويلة لاستيعاب حراس المرمى لها.
 وأفاد سند أن مدرب حراس مرمى الجديد  نيكولاس سانتوشي الذي سيتولى زمام تدريب حراس مرمى نادي المريخ لن يجد  صعوبة في التعرف على مستويات اللاعبين لأن المدير الفني للفريق غارزيتو  سيسهل من مهمته في التعرف على مستويات اللاعبين، وأضاف أنه من المفترض أن  يكون مدرب الحراس السابق حكيم سبع قد كتب تقريرا عن مستويات حراس المرمى في  الفترة التي كان يدرب فيها حراس نادي المريخ وسلمه لمجلس إدارة النادي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الايفواري سيلا يؤكد جاهزية للمشاركة مع المريخ بصورة طبيعية




 



 قال الإيفواري محمد سيلا مدافع  المريخ الجديد إنه قابل الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وتلقى  منه حديثاً طيباً حيث أكد له غارزيتو أن المريخ يحتاج بشدة إلى قدراته  لأنه محترف كبير وقادم من نادٍ كبير وأفاد سيلا أن غارزيتو أبلغه بحاجته  الشديدة لخدماته في خط الدفاع حتى ينعم بالاستقرار وأضاف: غارزيتو سألني عن  إصابتي وتفاصيلها وإلى أين وصلت فأبلغته بأنني خضعت لعملية ناجحة وتجاوزت  الإصابة تماماً ولم أتوقف عند هذا الحد بل خضعت لتمارين تأهيل وأكملتها  ايضاً بامتياز والآن أنا جاهز للمشاركة في أي نوع من التدريبات يطلبه  المدير الفني، وتلقى سيلا دفعة معنوية كبيرة من غارزيتو الذي أكد له أن  المريخ يحتاج خدماته بشدة وأنه اذا تأكد من جاهزيته سيعتمد عليه بصورة  أساسية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخ يؤمن على تونس للإعداد وغارزيتو يؤكد الفترة كافية للتحضير
الوالي: نفذنا رغبة الجهاز الفني .. واجتماعنا مع الفرنسي وضع كل شئ في نصابه
الأحمر يجتمع بكونفورت ويغادر غدا .. الثلاثي المحترف يعود وتراوري وكوفي يصلان اليوم
غارزيتو يتابع المحترف مولادي في تدريب الفرسان
مولودية العلمة مهدد بالابعاد من دوري أبطال افريقيا

عناوين صحيفة الصدى


المريخ يستنكر مؤامرة إعادة لقاء الأمل ويطالب بإقصاء طه من لجنة الاستئنافات
غارزيتو يقبل اعتذار تراوري .. والمريخ يطير إلى تونس فجر الغد
مقرر الإستئنافات يبلغ الأمل بقرار إعادة مباراة المريخ ويوجه المدير التنفيذي للنادي بتسلم القرار من الاتحاد
المريخ الي تونس فجر الغد
غارزيتو يجتمع بالوالي ويقبل اعتذار تراوري
لجنة التعبئة تقتحم الصدى ليلا وتتوعد لجنة الاستئنافات
الإيفواري محمد سيلا : غارزيتو اجتمع بي واستفسرني عن جاهزيتي للمشاركة مع المريخ

عناوين صحيفه الزاوية:


التقي بالوالي نهار وامن علي قيام معسكر تونس .
التفاصيل الكاملة لاجتماع غارزيتو مع عمر بخيت وسيلا . 
الفرنسي يوضح موقفه من تراوري و الامل يهدد بالانسحاب من الممتاز . 
الاحمر يضم الثلاثي شيبون للكشف الافريقي واتحاد سيكافا يغير موعد البطولة لمشاركه المريخ . 
المنتخب الوطني يعسكر في الابيض . 
الهلال يواجه النجم الساحلي غدا .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• بتحريك مديونية قديمة منذ رئاسة البرير مسلسل محاصرة الازرق بالديون يتواصل
• بلاغات الشيكات تقفز بالزانة .. شيك جديد من السلام روتانا !
• الازرق يواصل اعداده بحزم لمباراة النجم .. البرازيلي استجاب للتاهيل ونزار يعود لكتيبة نبيل
• التوانسة : الكوكي اسهم في دعم سياحة بلادنا باختياره سوسة مكانا لتحضيرات الهلال
• احتفل بلاعبيه امس بدار النفط : المريخ يعسكر بتونس لـ 9 ايام فقط وازمة محترفيه تهدد تحضيراته بالفشل !
• على ذمة الشروق التونسية : هلال - نجم في السادسة والنصف مساء يوم الغد على ملعب الاولمبي
• عاطف النور : لم يصلنا مايفيد بتلفزة لقاء النجم الساحلي
• الهلال يتسلم معدات الكاف ويرسلها إلى تونس
• سداسي الأولمبي يلحقون بمعسكر الهلال في مدينة سوسة
• المنتخب الوطني الاول يتدرب صباح اليوم .. ومنتخب الشباب يتدرب بالاكاديمية

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• طائرته تهبط بالخميس بمطار قرطاج
• السوبر مان يصل تونس ويشد من أزر الفرسان
• الهلال يدشن المرحلة الثانية من اﻻعداد ويتاهب لمواجهة النجم الساحلي غدا
• خماسي اﻻولمبي يطير لسوسة فجر اليوم .. وامين المال يكشف الحقائق حول مديونية روتانا
• كتلة الممتاز تفجرها داوية وتطلب ببرمجة مباراة اﻻمل والمريخ قبل انطلاقة الدورة الثانية
• السماني : نعم تسلمت دعم الكاردينال لطائرة الكنغو وسلمته للارباب
• عاطف النور يشيد بانضباط الأقمار .. ويؤكد استفادة الأزرق من المعسكر 
• الهلال ينهي التحضيرات لمنازلة الليتوال عصر اليوم بالمرادي
• خماسي اولمبينا يلحق بكتيبة هلالنا الزينة .. ويدخل خيارات الكوكي أمام "الليتوال"
• في انتظار دكتور وائل : الغربال يواصل الخضوع لمعاينة العملية
• الهلال يدشن المرحلة الثانية من الاعداد بالمرادي .. والاخضر يخسر بـ "الاربعة" أمام الرمادي
• الثعلب يواصل التألق بثنائية .. الشغيل وسيسيه يسجلان أروع الأهداف .. وترقب كبير لمواجهة "الليتوال"
• بوي يتدرب على إنفراد .. المأكوك ونيمار يواصلان التأهيل .. والفريق يتدرب نهار اليوم
• الجوهرة فيصل موسى : المعسكر نموذجي والجميع يعمل لتحقيق الغايات

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• تأكيدا لإنفراد "الجوهرة" .. وبعد محادثات للكوكي مع الإدارة الفنية لـ "اليتوال"
• النجم الساحلي يواجه الهلال بالصف اﻻول
• "سيلا" يعرض خدماته على اﻻزرق .. وجوليام يتسبب فى ازمه بـ "المرادي"
• اللواء كرار : الهلال فى عهدنا منطقة خالية من الديون
• موهبه سودانيه تخطف اﻻنظار فى مونديال الشباب مع منتخب المانيا
• اتير وجمعه ينضمان لمنتخب جنوب سوداني بالخميس .. والمنتخب المالى يستدعى ثنائى مازيمبي
• عاطف النور: النجم الساحلي التونسي يواجه الهلال بالفريق اﻻول
• الهلال يختتم اليوم مناوراته لودية "النجم الساحلي" غدا
• هدف "جوليام" يتسبب في أزمة بتدريب الهلال بعد احتجاج على قرار الكوكي باحتساب هدف !!
• "الجوهرة" وحدها كانت حضورا : خماسي الهلال الاولمبي يغادر فجرا إلى تونس
• رديف الهلال يتأهب لمواجهة الاهلي الخرطوم غدا

◄  صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• وسط روح معنوية عالية للاعبين
• الهلال يتدرب بالنهار و (5) اهداف تشعل المران
• تدريبات لياقة شاقة لنزار .. جوليام يواصل تخصصه فى احراز اﻻهداف
• عالم النجوم تكشف اخطر اﻻسرار حول مديونيات الهﻻل ومبلغ سودانير
• انديه الممتاز ترفع مزكره خطيرة وتتطالب باعادة مباراة المريح واﻻمل
• ازمة مالية تؤخر انطﻻقة اعداد المريخ وغارزيتو غاضب بسبب اﻻجانب
• قنوات تونسيه تتقدم لنقل مباراة الهلال والنجم الساحلي بالاربعاء
• تعديل توقيت فى تمارين الهلال إلى الثانية والنصف بتوقيت تونس
• حسن علي عيسى سلم سعد العمدة تبرع الكاردينال
• الازمات تتفجر بالمريخ .. والمريخ يمارس ضغوطا على الاستئنافات

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كل الشكر للرائعين فاروق و عزالدين و الشكر موصول للحبيب كسلاوي على الإضافات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راجي يعود للخرطوم 
 

عاد راجي عبد العاطي لاعب وسط المريخ  إلى الخرطوم أمس قادماً من القاهرة ، حسب الاتفاق بينه والقطاع الرياضي،  وكان اللاعب قضى فترة الإجازة في العاصمة المصرية، وسيغادر عبد العاطي رفقة  بعثة المريخ إلى تونس ، وكان راجي خضع لتدريبات صالة خلال فترة تواجده في  القاهرة  للحفاظ على جاهزيته البدنية قبل الخوض في المرحلة الثانية من  الموسم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم والمعز محجوب يغيبان عن تحضيرات المريخ للنصف الثاني 

 

محمد جعفر

 بات في حكم المؤكد غياب حارسي المريخ  الأساسي والاحتياطي جمال سالم والمعز محجوب عن معسكر المريخ التحضيري الذي  سيقيمه في تونس والذي يستمر قرابة الـ12 يوما، وذلك بعد استدعاء الصيربي  ميشو المدير الفني للمنتخب الأوغندي لجمال سالم واختياره في قائمة المنتخب  الأول الذي يتأهب لملاقاة بتسوانا في الثالث عشر من يونيو الحالي.. بينما  يعد المعز محجوب قائداً لمنتخبنا الوطني الذي يستعد هذه الأيام لمباراة  سيراليون في ذات تاريخ مباراة أوغندا مع بتسوانا لحساب التصفيات نفسها وهي  التصفيات المؤهلة إلى نهائيات أمم إفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوكرا ضمن القائمة 

 

  أبدى المدرب كارل لوكو  والملاكم  ريتشارد كومي اعتراضهم على عدم تسليم جوائز الرياضيين في غانا الشهيرة  بـ(سواق) ، وكانت اللجنة المشرفة على الجوائز التي تقدم لأفضل الرياضيين في  غانا أجلت موعد تسليم الجوائز بطلب من رعاة الحفل، نسبة لبعض الملاحظات  حول اللجنة التنفيذية للجائزة، وكانت اللجنة أعلنت أسماء المرشحين في يناير  من العام الحالي، من بينهم ثلاثي النجوم السوداء جيان أساموا وهاريسون  أفول وأندري أيو ، للتنافس حول أفضل لاعب غاني ، وأوغستين أوكرا لاعب بيشام  سابقاً والمريخ حالياً وكوبابيسو أدوني وأبييكو أنيسون لاعبا الأشانتي،  ويتوقع أن تعلن لجنة الحفل عن موعد جديد خلال الفترة المقبلة لتسليم  الجوائز، وتضم قائمة المرشحين، رياضيين آخرين في مجالات الهوكي والتنس  والكريكت والسباقات والجودو.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يغادر فجر الغد إلى تونس وسيلا وجابسون وأوكراه في الخرطوم
الفرنسي يجتمع بالمدافع الإيفواري ويرحّب به ويمنح أوكراه دفعة قوية للتألق

شمس الدين الأمين
وصل الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الخرطوم فجر أمس وبوصوله حرّك الساكن في ملف الإعداد ودفع مجلس الإدارة للتحرك على وجه السرعة من أجل الترتيب للمعسكر الإعدادي بفندق قصر قرطاج وبالفعل تحركت الإجراءات على وجه السرعة وسيغادر المريخ فجر الغد إلى تونس على متن طائرة الخطوط المصرية حيث يتوقع أن تصل البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس في الساعة الثانية من ظهر غدٍ الأربعاء حتى يستهل الفريق من هناك تحضيراته للنصف الثاني من الموسم.
فور وصوله الخرطوم عقد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء اجتماعاً مطولاً مع السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ بحضور حاتم عبد الغفار نائب أمين المال وتناول الاجتماع العديد من التفاصيل المتعلقة بفريق الكرة حيث تلقى غارزيتو تنويراً من الوالي حول المصاعب التي أدت لعدم التعاقد مع المحترفين الأجانب الذين رشّحهم والأسباب التي أدت لتسجيل السنغالي نداي لاندنغ في أهلي مدني والمهاجم الكنغولي في أهلي الخرطوم وتفهّم غارزيتو المصاعب التي واجهت المجلس وأكد جاهزيته لتجهيز المجموعة الموجودة.
ترحيب بتراوري
كذلك أحاط الوالي غارزيتو علماً بالتطورات التي صاحبت أزمة المالي تراوري وأخطره بالاعتذار الذي تقدم به المهاجم المالي لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ولشخصه وزملائه اللاعبين ولجماهير المريخ وأكد له أن تراوري يريد أن يعود بشكل جديد ومختلف وأن يكون في قمة الانضباط في التدريبات وأن ينفّذ كل ما يطلبه منه الجهاز الفني دون تعالٍ أو إثارة أي مشاكل وأكد غارزيتو للوالي أنه ليست لديه أي مشكلة شخصية مع تراوري وأنه لا يريد منه غير الانضباط والاجتهاد في التدريبات والسعي لتقديم أفضل ماعنده مع الفريق وبالتالي فإنه يرحّب بالاعتذار الذي تقدم به ويؤكد أن كل شئ انتهى وأن تراوري مُطالب بأن يثبت بأنه عائد بشكل جديد وراغب في تقديم أفضل مالديه مع المريخ وفي هذه الحالة فإن غارزيتو سيضعه في مقدمة خياراته وبالتالي أصبحت الكرة الآن في ملعب المهاجم المالي حتى ينتهز هذه الفرصة ليقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء في مرحلة المجموعات.
حاتم: أكملنا كافة الترتيبات
نفى حاتم عبد الغفار نائب رئيس بعثة المريخ إلى تونس أن يكون هناك أي ارتباك صاحب البرنامج الإعدادي للمريخ مبيناً أن الجهاز الفني هو الذي يحدد زمان ومكان الإعداد وأن المجلس التزم بالبرنامج الذي وضعه غارزيتو وأكمل كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بسفر البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس بعد 24 ساعة فقط من عودة غارزيتو للخرطوم وأبان حاتم أن المريخ سيغادر إلى تونس بفريق مكتمل مشيراً إلى وصول أوكراه وسالمون وسيلا الخرطوم مشيراً إلى أن المريخ سيستقبل تراوري وكوفي فجراً في حين يصل أيمن سعيد الخرطوم اليوم ليقابل الرئيس جمال الوالي وسيتأخر عن السفر مع البعثة على أن يصل تونس ظهر الخميس في حين سينتظر الإيفواري ديديه البعثة الحمراء في تونس وسيغادر انطونيو برفقة مدرب الحراس من فرنسا إلى تونس مباشرةً حيث يتوقع وصولهما اليوم.
ملتزمون بالتنسيق مع المنتخب
أكد حاتم أنه لا توجد أي مشكلة في مرافقة لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس بناءً على الاتفاق السابق الذي تم بين المريخ والجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة المدرب مازدا مشيراً إلى أن المريخ وبناءً على هذا التنسيق اختار السفر إلى تونس والتزم بكل ما تم الاتفاق عليه متوقعاً أن يواصل لاعبو المريخ بالمنتخب تحضيراتهم مع الفريق حتى موعد انتهاء معسكر الفريق بتونس وأبان حاتم أن الثلاثي الشاب ابراهيم محجوب ومازن شمس الفلاح وشيبون سيرافقون المريخ إلى تونس بعد أن قرر غارزيتو التركيز أكثر على الشباب في المرحلة المقبلة.
روح طيبة في الاجتماع
أشاد حاتم عبد الغفار بالروح الطيبة التي سادت الاجتماع الذي عقده غارزيتو مع الرئيس جمال الوالي وقال إن المجلس حريص على تقديم كل المساعدات للمدير الفني حتى ينجز فترة الإعداد بصورة مثالية ليقدم الفريق أفضل مالديه في مجموعات دوري الأبطال وأبان حاتم أن غارزيتو تفهّم كل المصاعب التي واجهت المريخ في التسجيلات ووعد بتجهيز المجموعة المتاحة له وتقديم الفريق بشكل أفضل في التنافس الأفريقي والمحلي.
لا يوجد أي لاعب بالخارج
أكد حاتم عودة جميع لاعبي المريخ الوطنيين الذين كانوا في إجازة خارج البلاد للخرطوم من أجل السفر مع البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس حيث عاد كل من بكري المدينة وراجي عبد العاطي وأحمد الباشا وعمر بخيت وبالتالي فإن الفريق سيغادر إلى تونس بقائمة مكتملة وسيبدأ الإعداد بجدية كبيرة وبحضور تام من جميع اللاعبين وأبان حاتم أن أمر التجارب الإعدادية بيد الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي سيختار التوقيت المناسب لتلك التجارب مؤكداً أن المجلس ملتزم بتوفير كل التجارب التي يطلبها المدير الفني حتى يحقق إعداد الفريق النجاح المأمول.
الفريق طارق يترأس البعثة
سيترأس الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر بعثة المريخ إلى تونس إلى جانب حاتم عبد الغفار نائباً له ومصطفى توفيق وناصر محي الدين من المكتب التنفيذي ويتوقع أن يلحق بالبعثة الحمراء في تونس عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة على نفقتهم الخاصة للوقوف على إعداد الفريق للنصف الثاني من الموسم.
غارزيتو يجتمع بأوكراه ويؤكد له أهميته في الفرقة الحمراء
حرص الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على تهيئة النجم الغاني اوكراه نفسياً حتى لا يتأثر بالحديث الذي واجهه به غارزيتو في فترة الانتقالات عندما أكد له أنه سيغادر كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء وكشف غارزيتو لأوكراه الأسباب التي دعته لاتخاذ تلك الخطوة بسبب حاجة المريخ إلى عناصر في المقدمة الهجومية وأكد غارزيتو لاوكراه ثقته الكبيرة في قدراته وفي أنه اذا وصل للمرحلة المطلوبة من الجاهزية سيصنع الفارق لمصلحة المريخ وطمأن اوكراه غارزيتو على أنه أصبح جاهزاً أكثر من أي وقتٍ مضى لتقديم نفسه بشكل أكثر تميزاً مع الفرقة الحمراء مبيناً أنه لم يخلد للراحة مطلقاً وظل يتدرب على انفراد في غانا لأنه راغب بشدة في تقديم نفسه بشكل مميز مع الفرقة الحمراء.
الإيفواري محمد سيلا:
غارزيتو اجتمع بي واستفسرني عن جاهزيتي للمشاركة مع المريخ
قال الإيفواري محمد سيلا مدافع المريخ الجديد إنه قابل الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وتلقى منه حديثاً طيباً حيث أكد له غارزيتو أن المريخ يحتاج بشدة إلى قدراته لأنه محترف كبير وقادم من نادٍ كبير وأفاد سيلا أن غارزيتو أبلغه بحاجته الشديدة لخدماته في خط الدفاع حتى ينعم بالاستقرار وأضاف: غارزيتو سألني عن إصابتي وتفاصيلها وإلى أين وصلت فأبلغته بأنني خضعت لعملية ناجحة وتجاوزت الإصابة تماماً ولم أتوقف عند هذا الحد بل خضعت لتمارين تأهيل وأكملتها ايضاً بامتياز والآن أنا جاهز للمشاركة في أي نوع من التدريبات يطلبه المدير الفني، وتلقى سيلا دفعة معنوية كبيرة من غارزيتو الذي أكد له أن المريخ يحتاج خدماته بشدة وأنه اذا تأكد من جاهزيته سيعتمد عليه بصورة أساسية، وأكد سيلا للصحيفة أنه يعلم جيداً أن هناك معارضة كبيرة لتعاقد المريخ معه واعتبر هذا الوضع بأنه طبيعي لأنه في النهاية كان مصاباً ولا يشارك مع فريقه لفترة والمريخ بحاجة للاعب جاهز لكنه وعد بأن يرد على هذه الحملة بأداء مميز يثبت به أنه أحد أكبر مكاسب المريخ في التسجيلات الأخيرة.
النيجيري سالمون:
لم أتوقف مطلقاً عن التدريبات وجاهز للمشاركة اليوم قبل الغد
كان النيجيري سالمون في الموعد تماماً وحرص على العودة في الموعد المتفق عليه بعد أن وصل فجر أمس حتى يشارك في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء من ضربة البداية وأشار سالمون في حديث للصدى إلى أنه جاهز للمشاركة مع المريخ من أول وهلة ولا يحتاج إلى أي إعداد لأنه لم يتوقف مطلقاً عن التدريبات حتى بعد نهاية الاستحقاقات المحلية والخارجية بل ظل ينفّذ برنامجاً خاصاً بالتنسيق مع الجهاز الفني وبالتالي أصبح بمقدوره أن يقدم مردوداً مميزاً مع المريخ لأنه لاعب محترف ولا يحتاج إلى أي راحة وتابع سالمون: عُدت للمريخ بروح معنوية عالية وأمضيت لحظات رائعة مع أسرتي وأصدقائي وسأظهر بشكل مختلف تماماً في النصف الثاني من الموسم وسأكون في كامل تركيزي لأقدم أفضل ماعندي مع المريخ في المباريات الصعبة التي تنتظره في دوري الأبطال، وأبان سالمون أنه لعب في المجموعات الموسم الماضي وبالتالي يعرف كيف يتعامل مع مثل هذه المباريات حتى يقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء.
لا نخشى الكماشة الجزائرية
رحّب النيجيري سالمون بالتحدي الصعب الذي ينتظر المريخ في مجموعات الأبطال عندما يواجه ثلاثة أندية جزائرية وقال إن الأحمر لا يخشى مواجهة أندية شمال أفريقيا بعد أن أذل كبيرها وأجبر الترجي على مغادرة دوري الأبطال لكن سالمون شدد على ضرورة التعامل مع مباريات المجموعات بحذر شديد وأن يلعب المريخ أي مباراة بدافع الحصول على نقاطها دون التقيّد بعاملي الأرض والجمهور حتى يتمكن المريخ من حسم أمر تأهله دون إتاحة أي فرصة للأندية الجزائرية للتعاون فيما بينها من أجل إقصاء المريخ وامتدح سالمون فكرة معسكر تونس وقال إن هذا أنسب مكان للمعسكر لأن المريخ سيتدرب في أجواء لا تختلف كثيراً عن تلك التي تنتظره في الجزائر.
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

المريخ يغادر فجر الغد إلى تونس وسيلا وجابسون وأوكراه في الخرطوم
الفرنسي يجتمع بالمدافع الإيفواري ويرحّب به ويمنح أوكراه دفعة قوية للتألق

شمس الدين الأمين
وصل الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الخرطوم فجر أمس وبوصوله حرّك الساكن في ملف الإعداد ودفع مجلس الإدارة للتحرك على وجه السرعة من أجل الترتيب للمعسكر الإعدادي بفندق قصر قرطاج وبالفعل تحركت الإجراءات على وجه السرعة وسيغادر المريخ فجر الغد إلى تونس على متن طائرة الخطوط المصرية حيث يتوقع أن تصل البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس في الساعة الثانية من ظهر غدٍ الأربعاء حتى يستهل الفريق من هناك تحضيراته للنصف الثاني من الموسم.
فور وصوله الخرطوم عقد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء اجتماعاً مطولاً مع السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ بحضور حاتم عبد الغفار نائب أمين المال وتناول الاجتماع العديد من التفاصيل المتعلقة بفريق الكرة حيث تلقى غارزيتو تنويراً من الوالي حول المصاعب التي أدت لعدم التعاقد مع المحترفين الأجانب الذين رشّحهم والأسباب التي أدت لتسجيل السنغالي نداي لاندنغ في أهلي مدني والمهاجم الكنغولي في أهلي الخرطوم وتفهّم غارزيتو المصاعب التي واجهت المجلس وأكد جاهزيته لتجهيز المجموعة الموجودة.
ترحيب بتراوري
كذلك أحاط الوالي غارزيتو علماً بالتطورات التي صاحبت أزمة المالي تراوري وأخطره بالاعتذار الذي تقدم به المهاجم المالي لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ولشخصه وزملائه اللاعبين ولجماهير المريخ وأكد له أن تراوري يريد أن يعود بشكل جديد ومختلف وأن يكون في قمة الانضباط في التدريبات وأن ينفّذ كل ما يطلبه منه الجهاز الفني دون تعالٍ أو إثارة أي مشاكل وأكد غارزيتو للوالي أنه ليست لديه أي مشكلة شخصية مع تراوري وأنه لا يريد منه غير الانضباط والاجتهاد في التدريبات والسعي لتقديم أفضل ماعنده مع الفريق وبالتالي فإنه يرحّب بالاعتذار الذي تقدم به ويؤكد أن كل شئ انتهى وأن تراوري مُطالب بأن يثبت بأنه عائد بشكل جديد وراغب في تقديم أفضل مالديه مع المريخ وفي هذه الحالة فإن غارزيتو سيضعه في مقدمة خياراته وبالتالي أصبحت الكرة الآن في ملعب المهاجم المالي حتى ينتهز هذه الفرصة ليقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء في مرحلة المجموعات.
حاتم: أكملنا كافة الترتيبات
نفى حاتم عبد الغفار نائب رئيس بعثة المريخ إلى تونس أن يكون هناك أي ارتباك صاحب البرنامج الإعدادي للمريخ مبيناً أن الجهاز الفني هو الذي يحدد زمان ومكان الإعداد وأن المجلس التزم بالبرنامج الذي وضعه غارزيتو وأكمل كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بسفر البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس بعد 24 ساعة فقط من عودة غارزيتو للخرطوم وأبان حاتم أن المريخ سيغادر إلى تونس بفريق مكتمل مشيراً إلى وصول أوكراه وسالمون وسيلا الخرطوم مشيراً إلى أن المريخ سيستقبل تراوري وكوفي فجراً في حين يصل أيمن سعيد الخرطوم اليوم ليقابل الرئيس جمال الوالي وسيتأخر عن السفر مع البعثة على أن يصل تونس ظهر الخميس في حين سينتظر الإيفواري ديديه البعثة الحمراء في تونس وسيغادر انطونيو برفقة مدرب الحراس من فرنسا إلى تونس مباشرةً حيث يتوقع وصولهما اليوم.
ملتزمون بالتنسيق مع المنتخب
أكد حاتم أنه لا توجد أي مشكلة في مرافقة لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس بناءً على الاتفاق السابق الذي تم بين المريخ والجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة المدرب مازدا مشيراً إلى أن المريخ وبناءً على هذا التنسيق اختار السفر إلى تونس والتزم بكل ما تم الاتفاق عليه متوقعاً أن يواصل لاعبو المريخ بالمنتخب تحضيراتهم مع الفريق حتى موعد انتهاء معسكر الفريق بتونس وأبان حاتم أن الثلاثي الشاب ابراهيم محجوب ومازن شمس الفلاح وشيبون سيرافقون المريخ إلى تونس بعد أن قرر غارزيتو التركيز أكثر على الشباب في المرحلة المقبلة.
روح طيبة في الاجتماع
أشاد حاتم عبد الغفار بالروح الطيبة التي سادت الاجتماع الذي عقده غارزيتو مع الرئيس جمال الوالي وقال إن المجلس حريص على تقديم كل المساعدات للمدير الفني حتى ينجز فترة الإعداد بصورة مثالية ليقدم الفريق أفضل مالديه في مجموعات دوري الأبطال وأبان حاتم أن غارزيتو تفهّم كل المصاعب التي واجهت المريخ في التسجيلات ووعد بتجهيز المجموعة المتاحة له وتقديم الفريق بشكل أفضل في التنافس الأفريقي والمحلي.
لا يوجد أي لاعب بالخارج
أكد حاتم عودة جميع لاعبي المريخ الوطنيين الذين كانوا في إجازة خارج البلاد للخرطوم من أجل السفر مع البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس حيث عاد كل من بكري المدينة وراجي عبد العاطي وأحمد الباشا وعمر بخيت وبالتالي فإن الفريق سيغادر إلى تونس بقائمة مكتملة وسيبدأ الإعداد بجدية كبيرة وبحضور تام من جميع اللاعبين وأبان حاتم أن أمر التجارب الإعدادية بيد الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي سيختار التوقيت المناسب لتلك التجارب مؤكداً أن المجلس ملتزم بتوفير كل التجارب التي يطلبها المدير الفني حتى يحقق إعداد الفريق النجاح المأمول.
الفريق طارق يترأس البعثة
سيترأس الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر بعثة المريخ إلى تونس إلى جانب حاتم عبد الغفار نائباً له ومصطفى توفيق وناصر محي الدين من المكتب التنفيذي ويتوقع أن يلحق بالبعثة الحمراء في تونس عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة على نفقتهم الخاصة للوقوف على إعداد الفريق للنصف الثاني من الموسم.
غارزيتو يجتمع بأوكراه ويؤكد له أهميته في الفرقة الحمراء
حرص الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على تهيئة النجم الغاني اوكراه نفسياً حتى لا يتأثر بالحديث الذي واجهه به غارزيتو في فترة الانتقالات عندما أكد له أنه سيغادر كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء وكشف غارزيتو لأوكراه الأسباب التي دعته لاتخاذ تلك الخطوة بسبب حاجة المريخ إلى عناصر في المقدمة الهجومية وأكد غارزيتو لاوكراه ثقته الكبيرة في قدراته وفي أنه اذا وصل للمرحلة المطلوبة من الجاهزية سيصنع الفارق لمصلحة المريخ وطمأن اوكراه غارزيتو على أنه أصبح جاهزاً أكثر من أي وقتٍ مضى لتقديم نفسه بشكل أكثر تميزاً مع الفرقة الحمراء مبيناً أنه لم يخلد للراحة مطلقاً وظل يتدرب على انفراد في غانا لأنه راغب بشدة في تقديم نفسه بشكل مميز مع الفرقة الحمراء.
الإيفواري محمد سيلا:
غارزيتو اجتمع بي واستفسرني عن جاهزيتي للمشاركة مع المريخ
قال الإيفواري محمد سيلا مدافع المريخ الجديد إنه قابل الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وتلقى منه حديثاً طيباً حيث أكد له غارزيتو أن المريخ يحتاج بشدة إلى قدراته لأنه محترف كبير وقادم من نادٍ كبير وأفاد سيلا أن غارزيتو أبلغه بحاجته الشديدة لخدماته في خط الدفاع حتى ينعم بالاستقرار وأضاف: غارزيتو سألني عن إصابتي وتفاصيلها وإلى أين وصلت فأبلغته بأنني خضعت لعملية ناجحة وتجاوزت الإصابة تماماً ولم أتوقف عند هذا الحد بل خضعت لتمارين تأهيل وأكملتها ايضاً بامتياز والآن أنا جاهز للمشاركة في أي نوع من التدريبات يطلبه المدير الفني، وتلقى سيلا دفعة معنوية كبيرة من غارزيتو الذي أكد له أن المريخ يحتاج خدماته بشدة وأنه اذا تأكد من جاهزيته سيعتمد عليه بصورة أساسية، وأكد سيلا للصحيفة أنه يعلم جيداً أن هناك معارضة كبيرة لتعاقد المريخ معه واعتبر هذا الوضع بأنه طبيعي لأنه في النهاية كان مصاباً ولا يشارك مع فريقه لفترة والمريخ بحاجة للاعب جاهز لكنه وعد بأن يرد على هذه الحملة بأداء مميز يثبت به أنه أحد أكبر مكاسب المريخ في التسجيلات الأخيرة.
النيجيري سالمون:
لم أتوقف مطلقاً عن التدريبات وجاهز للمشاركة اليوم قبل الغد
كان النيجيري سالمون في الموعد تماماً وحرص على العودة في الموعد المتفق عليه بعد أن وصل فجر أمس حتى يشارك في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء من ضربة البداية وأشار سالمون في حديث للصدى إلى أنه جاهز للمشاركة مع المريخ من أول وهلة ولا يحتاج إلى أي إعداد لأنه لم يتوقف مطلقاً عن التدريبات حتى بعد نهاية الاستحقاقات المحلية والخارجية بل ظل ينفّذ برنامجاً خاصاً بالتنسيق مع الجهاز الفني وبالتالي أصبح بمقدوره أن يقدم مردوداً مميزاً مع المريخ لأنه لاعب محترف ولا يحتاج إلى أي راحة وتابع سالمون: عُدت للمريخ بروح معنوية عالية وأمضيت لحظات رائعة مع أسرتي وأصدقائي وسأظهر بشكل مختلف تماماً في النصف الثاني من الموسم وسأكون في كامل تركيزي لأقدم أفضل ماعندي مع المريخ في المباريات الصعبة التي تنتظره في دوري الأبطال، وأبان سالمون أنه لعب في المجموعات الموسم الماضي وبالتالي يعرف كيف يتعامل مع مثل هذه المباريات حتى يقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء.
لا نخشى الكماشة الجزائرية
رحّب النيجيري سالمون بالتحدي الصعب الذي ينتظر المريخ في مجموعات الأبطال عندما يواجه ثلاثة أندية جزائرية وقال إن الأحمر لا يخشى مواجهة أندية شمال أفريقيا بعد أن أذل كبيرها وأجبر الترجي على مغادرة دوري الأبطال لكن سالمون شدد على ضرورة التعامل مع مباريات المجموعات بحذر شديد وأن يلعب المريخ أي مباراة بدافع الحصول على نقاطها دون التقيّد بعاملي الأرض والجمهور حتى يتمكن المريخ من حسم أمر تأهله دون إتاحة أي فرصة للأندية الجزائرية للتعاون فيما بينها من أجل إقصاء المريخ وامتدح سالمون فكرة معسكر تونس وقال إن هذا أنسب مكان للمعسكر لأن المريخ سيتدرب في أجواء لا تختلف كثيراً عن تلك التي تنتظره في الجزائر.



 وقطعت جهينة قول كل خطيب .. واولهم كبير المتشائمين أستاذنا ابوشيبه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مزمل أبو القاسم يلوم مجلس المريخ على عدم تصديه للجنة الاستئنافات
 
تحدث  الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس مجلس إدارة صحيفة الصدى في الاحتفالية التي  أقامها ملتقى الصفوة بنادي النفط وعاتب مزمل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ على  عدم تصديه لحملة الاستهداف التي يقودها المشجع الهلالي عوض أحمد طه من أجل  إعادة مباراة المريخ أمام الأمل مبيناً أن اللجنة عقدت اجتماعاً لم يكتمل  نصابه وسعت من خلاله لاتخاذ قرار إعادة المباراة دون أن يكون هناك أي تحرك  من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ يجعل اللجنة تتحسب لردة الفعل الحمراء حتى لا  يكتمل مخطط إعادة المباراة في الاجتماع الذي ستعقده اللجنة غداً ووصف مزمل  الاجتماع الذي سعت اللجنة من خلاله لإعادة المباراة بالمؤامرة الدنيئة التي  تفرض على مجلس المريخ أن يتعامل معها بصرامة كبيرة حتى يعرف أمثال عوض قدر  المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب الأمين العام للمريخ يفتح النيران في كل الاتجاهات .. متوكل: عوض سهر حتى الصباح لسمكرة قضية سيدي بيه ويريد أن يقف ضد العدالة الآن  .. لن نسمح لمن ارتدى قميص المشجع الهلالي بإعادة المباراة وسنتصدى لأي استهداف 

  

 فتح  السيد متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ النيران  في كل الاتجاهات على خلفية التحركات المريبة للجنة الاستنئافات العليا من  أجل إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل بعد أن كانت على بُعد خطوة واحدة من تحقيق  هذا الهدف لولا أن اتحاد الكرة تدخّل في وقتٍ مناسب ونسف المخطط بسبب عدم  اكتمال نصاب الاجتماع وأبان متوكل أن المريخ يرصد كل هذه المخططات وسيتصدى  لها بقوة لأنه نادٍ كبير واستهدافه ليس بالأمر السهل.
 في  البدء قال متوكل أحمد علي إن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وبتحركها المريب  لإعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل من خلال اجتماع غير قانوني ولم يكتمل نصابه  أثبتت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أنها والحياد والنزاهة خطان متوازيان لا  يلتقيان أبداً وأضاف: هذه اللجنة مغرضة وتريد أن تنفّذ مخططاً يقف خلفه عوض  أحمد طه من أجل إعادة مباراة المريخ أمام الهلال وبعد أن فقدت اللجنة  حيادها وتجاوزت القانون لتصدر قرارها باجتماع غير مكتمل النصاب لم تعد مصدر  ثقة لأحد وبالتالي ينبغي أن تذهب غير مأسوف عليها.
 فعل كل شئ في قضية سيدي بيه 
 قال  متوكل إن عوض أحمد طه فعل كل شئ في قضية المالي سيدي بيه حتى لا تُعاد  مباراة الهلال أمام الخرطوم الوطني برغم أن كل الطرق كانت تقود إلى إعادة  تلك المباراة ولكن عوض أحمد طه سهر في اجتماع مشهود حتى الساعة الثالثة  صباحاً لسمكرة القضية وإيجاد مخرج آمن للهلال فأخرج القرار المثير للجدل  برفض شكوى الخرطوم برغم الأدلة الدامغة ضد مشاركة سيدي بيه وأضاف: أثبت عوض  أنه جاء للجنة الاستئنافات العليا من أجل تقديم خدمات جليلة لنادي الهلال  حتى لا يخسر أي قضية وبالمقابل حتى يستهدف المريخ ويعمل بكل السبل من أجل  إعادة مباراته أمام الأمل برغم أن المريخ لم يخطئ مطلقاً وأشرك اللاعب بكري  المدينة في تلك المباراة بناءً على خطاب صادر من اتحاد الكرة في حين أن  الهلال أخطأ بمشاركة سيدي بيه ومع ذلك وجد حماية تامة من عوض أحمد طه الذي  يسعى الآن بشتى السبل وباجتماعات غير قانونية حتى يعيد مباراة المريخ  والأمل لكن حلمه بعيد المنال لأن المريخ عصي على الاستهداف وسيتصدى بقوة  لكل هذه المخططات حتى لو أدى الأمر لانسحابه من كل المنافسات الرياضية.
 لن نقبل به في اللجنة 
 قال  متوكل إنهم تأكدوا تماماً من نوايا عوض أحمد طه السيئة تجاه المريخ ومن  أنه لم يأتي للعمل العام بغرض تطبيق العدالة وإنجاز مهامه بمهنية كبيرة بل  جاء بقميص المشجع حتى يخدم ناديه بشتى السبل بتعطيل المنافسين وإثارة  المشاكل والأزمات التي يستفيد منها الهلال وأضاف: طالما أن عوض قدم نفسه  كمشجع هلالي يريد بشتى السبل أن يعيد مباراتنا أمام الأمل وأن يستهدف  المريخ بطريقة سافرة سنرفض أي قرار يصدر عن هذه اللجنة وسنتحرك في كل  الاتجاهات من أجل إبعاده من لجنة الاستئنافات العليا لأن هذه اللجنة  العدلية ينبغي أن يقف على أمرها رجال فوق الشبهات ولا يعرفون الانحياز  وتجاوز القانون ويتسامون فوق الانتماء الضيق لإنجاز أمانة التكليف بدرجة  عالية من المهنية والحياد، وقطع متوكل بقدرة مجلس المريخ على التصدي بقوة  لكل المؤامرات التي تهدف لإعادة المباراة مراهناً على أن المريخ لن يسكت  حال صدور القرار الذي سعى له عوض أحمد طه بشتى السبل حتى يعلم أن المريخ  نادٍ كبير ولا يمكن استهدافه بهذه الطريقة السهلة.
 نتابع ونحذّر 
 أكد  متوكل أنهم في مجلس المريخ يتابعون بحذر شديد الاجتماع الذي ستعقده لجنة  الاستئنافات العليا وينتظرون أن يتصدى أعضاء اللجنة للدفاع عن مهنيتهم والا  يسمحوا لعوض أحمد طه بإهدار العدالة من أجل تقديم خدماته للنادي الذي شغل  فيه منصب الأمين العام وأكد متوكل أن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا ومالم تتصدى  لتحركات عوض المريبة ستدخل نفسها في أزمة لا مخرج منها لأن المريخ ليس بطرف  في قرار مشاركة بكري المدينة ولم يشركه رغم أنف القانون بل أشركه في تلك  المباراة بناءً على خطاب صادر من اتحاد الكرة وبالتالي المريخ لا ذنب له  ولا يمكن أن يُعاقب لمجرد أن عوض أحمد طه يريد ذلك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يتابع احتفال ملتقى الصفوة برفقة محسن 

حرص  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على حضور الاحتفالية التي  أقامها ملتقى الصفوة بنادي النفط بالخرطوم لتكريم الرئيس جمال الوالي  وغارزيتو ومزمل أبو القاسم وسيف الدين حسن بابكر وحضر غارزيتو برفقة محسن  سيد والمهاجم الكنغولي الذي قدمه لأهلي الخرطوم ووجد غارزيتو استقبالاً  كبيراً من الجماهير الحمراء في الاحتفالية حيث طالبته الجماهير بأن يمضي  قدماً في قيادة الفريق نحو الحلم الأفريقي وحرص أوكراه وسيلا وجابسون وراجي  وبلة جابر على الحضور في الاحتفالية التي خرجت في أبهى صورة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا يدلي بالمثير لـ(الصدى) .. عوض أحمد طه: سنطبّق القانون حتى لو انسحب المريخ من الممتاز  .. الأحمر سبق وأن انسحب وعاد.. ولم أرهن استمراريتي بتطبيق القرار  .. الاتحاد العام يحجب القرارات عن الأندية والأمل لم يتسلم قرار الإعادة بعد  .. الهلال دفع بالجواز الأصلي في قضية سيدي بيه والمريخ لم يقدم أي مستند 
جديد 
  


 ترافع  الأستاذ عوض أحمد طه مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا عن نفسه في مواجهة  الاتهامات التي يتعرض لها بمحاولة الضغط على المريخ وإعادة مباراته أمام  الأمل خوفاً من تهديد الصحافة الزرقاء بعد أن هدّدته صحيفة الأسياد بنشر  مستندات وملفات سابقة له في فترة عمله في الهلال وقال إنه لا يخشى ما يُنشر  في الصحف وله تجربة طويلة منحته حصانة في مواجهة الحملات الصحفية كما تحدث  طه عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية. 
 في  البدء قال عوض أحمد طه إنه لم يتأثر بالتهديد والوعيد الذي ورد في صحيفة  الأسياد التي هددت بنشر بعض الملفات الخاصة بأعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات العليا  موضّحاً أن ما كُتب عن خيانته وطرده من نادي الهلال وتهديده بنشر ملفات  سابقة له في فترة عمله في النادي الأزرق لا يحرّك ساكنه ولا يؤثّر مطلقاً  في قراراته ولا قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وأضاف: من يؤدي قسم تطبيق  القانون دون مجاملة أو مهادنة لا تأخذه في قول الحق لومة لائم ولا يخشى  التهديد والوعيد فقط يمكن أن نتراجع بسبب حجة قانونية دامغة تجعلنا نشعر  بأننا لسنا على صواب أما محاولة دفعنا للتراجع عن قرارات طبّقنا فيها صحيح  القانون فمصيرها الفشل الذريع مهما كان حجم الحملات الصحفية التي نتعرض لها  وأبان عوض أن كل قرار صادر عن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا يعبّر عن القانون  ولا شئ غيره وبالتالي فإن ما يُكتب في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة سلباً أو  ايجاباً لن يؤثر مطلقاً في قرارات اللجنة ولن يجد من يحفل به.
 لا استهدف المريخ
 نفى  عوض أحمد طه بشدة أن تكون القرارات الصادرة عن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا في  قضايا المريخ يقف فيها موقف المتشدد بدافع التشفي والكيد للمريخ بحُكم  انتمائه لنادي الهلال وأضاف: اذا كان القانون لا يقف مع المريخ فهذا لا  يعني أنني هلالابي ولو كان القانون في صف المريخ ومنحته حقه هذا لا يعني  أنني جاملته ولن اتأثر بالحملات التي اتعرض لها والتهديد بنشر ملفات سابقة  لي في الهلال لأنني ليس لدي ما أخشاه ثم أن لي تجربة طويلة وعريضة في العمل  في الوسط الرياضي بدأت منذ عام 1988 وبالتالي أصبحت لدي حصانة ومناعة ضد  ما يُكتب في حقي بالصحف ولذلك في النهاية لن أطبّق غير القانون ولتكتب  الصحافة ما تريد.
 مداولات طلب الفحص مستمرة 
 أكد  عوض أحمد طه أن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا اجتمعت قبل يومين وكان الاجتماع  بغرض التداول حول طلب الفحص المقدم من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم واتضح  لهم في الاجتماع أن الاتحاد لم يقدم أي مستند جديد في القضية ولذلك قاموا  بتأجيل الفصل في القضية إلى يوم غدٍ الأربعاء حيث ستعقد اللجنة اجتماعاً  مفصلياً وستحسم القضية سواء كان هناك مستند جديد أم لا، ونفى عوض أن تكون  اللجنة قد اتخذت أي قرار في اجتماع أمس الأول أو قامت بإرسال أي خطاب لأي  جهة وأن ما يُثار حول هذا الموضوع مجرد حديث للاستهلاك الإعلامي، وجدّد عوض  تأكيداته بأن اللجنة مازالت في انتظار أي مستند جديد من أحد أطراف القضية  حتى تستجيب لطلب الفحص وبخلاف ذلك لا يمكن أن تستجيب لهذا الطلب.
 الهلال قدم مستنداً جديداً 
 نفى  عوض أحمد طه أن تكون لجنة الاستئنافات العليا وافقت على طلب الفحص الذي  تقدم به الهلال ورفضت إعادة مباراته أمام الخرطوم الوطني في قضية اللاعب  المالي سيدي بيه وقال: قضية سيدي بيه فصلت فيها لجنة الاستئنافات العليا  لصالح الهلال ورفضت إعادة المباراة لأن الهلال وقتها قدم مستنداً جديداً في  تلك القضية وأحضر لنا جواز اللاعب سيدي بيه وهو جواز سوداني أصلي مشيراً  إلى أن اللجنة كانت لها في البداية صورة من الجواز فقط ولكن بعد أن أحضر  الهلال جواز اللاعب وبتاريخ قبل التسجيل لم تجد اللجنة أن هناك ما يستدعي  إعادة المباراة ففصلت في القضية لصالح الهلال وِفقاً للمادة 152.
 سنطبّق القانون حتى لو تم إلغاء الدوري 
 قال  عوض أحمد طه إنهم في لجنة الاستئنافات العليا يطبّقون القانون بنصه دون  خوف من أي جهة أو أي حملات إعلامية وأضاف: أي قضية تكون بطرف لجنة  الاستئنافات العليا يتم الفصل فيها وِفقاً للوائح والقواعد العامة وهذه  القواعد لا تُعدّل الا عبر جمعية عمومية وبالتالي لجنة الاستئنافات العليا  لا تستطيع تجاوز القواعد العامة لمصلحة أي نادٍ وتابع: أي حُكم يصدر عن  لجنة الاستئنافات العليا اتحاد الكرة هو المعني بتنفيذه وبالتالي فإن  اللجنة اذا قررت إعادة مباراة المريخ أمام الأمل وطبّقت نص القانون ولم يكن  هناك أي مستند جديد يلغي قرار الإعادة سنمضي في هذه الخطوة حتى لو أدت  لانسحاب المريخ من الدوري الممتاز، فهذه ليست بالمشكلة حتى لو تم إلغاء  الدوري لأن القانون لا مجاملة فيه وسبق للمريخ وأن انسحب من الممتاز وعاد  مرة أخرى والدوري مستمر وبالتالي لا مجال للتراجع عن تطبيق القانون خوفاً  من أي جهة.
 الاتحاد العام يحجب القرارات عن أنديته ولم يسلّم الأمل قرار الإعادة بعد 
 اتهم  عوض أحمد طه الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بعدم تسليم بعض القرارات الصادرة  عن لجنة الاستئنافات العليا مبيناً أن الاتحاد يعمل على حجب تلك القرارات  دون أن تعلم لجنة الاستئنافات العليا دوافع تلك الخطوة ولماذا لا يسلّم  الاتحاد الأندية تلك القرارات حتى لا يحرمها من حقها في متابعة قضاياها  وأضاف: حتى يكون حديثي بالدليل الدامغ هناك قرار صادر بتاريخ 16 أبريل وحتى  هذه اللحظة هذا القرار محجوب عن نادي الأمل وهناك قرارات أخرى لا داعي  للخوض فيها.
 لم أرهن استمراريتي في لجنة الاستئنافات بأي قرار 
 قال  عوض أحمد طه إنه إداري محترف ولديه خبرات طويلة في العمل الإداري وبالتالي  لا يمكن أن يستقيل بسبب قرار لم يُطبّق أو نزاع قانوني وأضاف: أصدرت  الكثير من القرارات لجهات عليا ولم أضع استقالتي على المحك أو أرهن تطبيق  تلك القرارات باستمراريتي ولا يمكن أن أقدم على خطوة الاستقالة الا اذا صدر  قرار معيب قانوناً ووقتها سأستقيل من أجل القانون وليس من أجل التشفي من  أي جهة وأضاف: نحن في لجنة الاستئنافات العليا نعمل بإخلاص كبير وبتجرد تام  ومهنية ودون محاباة أو استهداف لأي جهة وإلى جانبي في هذه اللجنة كفاءات  قانونية نادرة مشهود لها بالكفاءة والحياد والنزاهة والقدرة على تطبيق  القانون دون خوف من أي جهة وبالتالي فإن ما يُكتب في وسائل الإعلام  المختلفة في حقنا لن يغيّر القانون ولن يدفعنا لتجاوز القواعد العامة لأن  الإعلام يكتب وِفق الانتماء الضيّق للأندية في حين نحن نعمل من أجل قواعد  عامة واضحة لا مجال لتجاوزها وقطع عوض بأن اللجنة في النهاية ستقف إلى جانب  القانون وأنها تعلم جيداً أنها لا تستطيع أن ترضي كل الناس لذلك كل الذي  تستطيع أن تفعله أن تطبّق القانون رضي من رضي وغضب من غضب.
 المدير التنفيذي لنادي الأمل:
 عوض أحمد طه أخطرني بشطب طلب الفحص المقدم من مجدي 
 كشف  السيد أمير محمد خير المدير التنفيذي لنادي الأمل تفاصيل جديدة عن قضية  ناديه الذي يسعى لإعادة مباراة فريق الكرة أمام المريخ في الدورة الأولى  لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بسبب مشاركة مهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة وأبان أمير  أنه قابل لجنة الاستئنافات العليا قبل أن تعقد اجتماعها الأخير وأخطرهم بأن  نادي الأمل لم يتسلم أي قرار بخصوص استئنافه وأنه يسمع بالقرارات فقط عبر  الصحف وأضاف: كان رد لجنة الاستئنافات أنهم سلّموا القرار الأول للاتحاد  العام وبعد ذلك قابلت الأستاذ عوض أحمد طه مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات العليا  وأكد لي أن اللجنة أصدرت قرارين الأول كتابةً لرئيس اتحاد الكرة بضرورة  تسليم القرار للأندية المعنية به وكان هناك قرار ثاني بشطب طلب الفحص  المقدم من مجدي شمس الدين وطالبني عوض بضرورة الحضور صباحاً حتى اتسلم  القرار وبعدها علمت ما حدث عبر وسائل الإعلام المختلفة عن عدم اكتمال نصاب  اللجنة فتوجهت لمكاتب الاتحاد العام والتقيت بمولانا سمير فضل رئيس اللجنة  وناقشته في القرار ورد لي بأن هناك بعض الأمور وراء تأخير القرار وأن  اللجنة ستجتمع الأربعاء المقبل وستصدر قرارها النهائي بخصوص هذه القضية  وقال أمير إنه تم تبليغه بالقرار شفاهة بعد نهاية اجتماع أمس الأول ولكن لم  يحدث ذلك، وأشار أمير إلى أنه وفي حال رفض لجنة الاستئنافات العليا إعادة  مباراتهم أمام المريخ فسيصعّدون القضية لأعلى المستويات حتى اذا تطلّب  الأمر الوصول بالقضية للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم مؤكداً أن الأمل لن يتراجع  عن هذه القضية وسيصل بها إلى لوزان مبيناً أن قرار الإعادة صحيح وبالتالي  فإن أي قرار يصدر خلاف ذلك لن يقبل به نادي الأمل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل.. هل في الأمر استهداف؟
اللواء كمال شقاق: هلالاب الاتحاد يهدفون لزعزعة الاستقرار.. أين عوض من قضية سيدي بيه
مدني الحارث: المريخ تأذى من الاتحاد ولجانه.. وما يحدث استهداف واضح



من أكثر القضايا تداولاً في الفترة الأخيرة قضية انتقال اللاعب بكري عبد القادر (المدينة) الى صفوف المريخ منتقلاً إليه من نادي الهلال.. صاحب انتقال هذا اللاعب الكثير من الشد والجذب والقضايا التي أرسلها الهلال الى أضابير الاتحاد ويسعى قادة الهلال الى السعي أكثر من ذلك في تصعيد القضية.. إلا أن القضية لم تقف عند هذا الحد بل تعدته الى مشاركة اللاعب مع ناديه والشكاوى التي تعرض لها ثم الايقاف بالبطاقة الحمراء ثم قرار إيقافه لست مباريات تنافسية وإشراكه في مباراة الأمل عطبرة بقرار صادر من الاتحاد العام، ثم تقدم الأمل بطعن في مشاركته وحتى وصل الأمر أن اصدرت لجنة الاستئنافات قراراً بإعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل التي شارك فيها اللاعب بكري المدينة. (الصدى) استنطقت أهل الشأن المريخي عن قرار اللجنة التي أمرت بإعادة المباراة فالى مضابط الاستطلاع:

اللواء كمال شقاق: المقصود زعزعة استقرار المريخ

قال اللواء كمال شقاق القطب المريخي إن قرار لجنة الاستئنافات حول إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل الغرض منه زعزعة استقرار المريخ وتشتت ذهن اللاعبين عن ما هو مقبل عليه من مباريات هامة في البطولة الأفريقية التي ذهب فيها مسافات بعيدة من أجل الظفر ببطولتها لأول مرة في تاريخ الأندية السوانية.

وأضاف شقاق أن أقطاب وجماهير ورموز المريخ لا يعترفون بقرارات (هلالاب الاتحاد) هكذا اسماهم- لأن هناك فئة بلا ضمير همها فقط النيل من المريخ يسيرهم في ذلك لونهم الأزرق في محاولات مستميتة لتفصيل القانون حسب ما يتماشى مع هلالهم.

وحدد شقاق هذه الفئات داخل الاتحاد لافتاً الى أن الكيان خط أحمر والجماهير والأقطاب قادرين على حسم الفوضى بكل السبل المتاحة وغير المتاحة, وتساءل شقاق: لماذا لم يطبق أمين عام الهلال السابق عوض أحمد طه القانون في مباراة الخرطوم الوطني وفريقه الهلال في مشاركة سيدي بيه؟ وهل هذا العرف حلال لفريق عوض طه وحرام على بقية الأندية..؟

ويرى شقاق أن عوض أحمد طه وأمثاله داخل الاتحاد لا هم لهم ولا شغل لهم داخل الاتحاد غير زعزعة استقرار المريخ وتثبيط الهمم وقتل الروح المعنوية مع سبق الإصرار والترصد.

وطالب شقاق مجلس المريخ بالتعامل مع هلالاب الاتحاد بالغة التي يفهمونها جيداً وقال: هؤلاء لا يحترمون إلا الأقوياء لأن هناك أذرع للهلال داخل الاتحاد لا تستطيع أن تفهم إلا لغة الغاب.. وعلى المجلس أن ينسى التعامل المثالي في استرداد الحقوق.

وأضاف شقاق بعنف إن التهديد الذي مارسته صحيفة زرقاء – لم يسمها- مع أعضاء لجنة الاستئناف حيث كتبت أنها ستعرض صور أعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات في صفحتها الأولى.. أثرّ على اللجنة وجعلها تخاف وتخشى عرض صورهم وبعض الملفات.

ويرى شقاق إن من يستجيب لمثل هذا التهديد لا يحكم بالعدل فيجب أن يرحل من هذه اللجنة القانونية لأنه لا يصلح لأن يكون قاضياً, وأضاف: هناك من يتعامل بلا ضمير أو وازع أخلاقي في القضايا التي تمس المريخ ونقول له بأن المريخ خط أحمر وخلفه جماهير عظيمة تسد عين الشمس ولن تسكت على استفزازات هلالاب الاتحاد ومحاولاتهم للنيل من المريخ.

وقال شقاق إن هناك مجموعة في الاتحاد منشغلين ومشغولين بالمريخ لا هم لهم سوى النيل من الكيان ولكن هيهات, ونسوا أن فريقهم يشارك أيضاً وهدفهم ألا يتقدم المريخ لذلك فإنهم يسعون بشتى السبل لعرقلة المريخ ويستخدمون أمثال عوض أحمد طه الهلالابي وسكرتير الهلال السابق لهذه الأغراض حتى لا يتقدم المريخ في المجموعات وناشد شقاق مجلس المريخ بأن لا يجتمع أي اجتماع يتعلق بإعادة المباراة لأن الجمهور يرفض تماماً هذه المسرحية الهزيلةوطالب شقاق المريخ بالانسحاب من أي نشاط ينظمه هذا الاتحاد والذي يضم لجاناً أعضاؤها هلالاب لا يتعاملون بضمير وأخلاق وقال شقاق إن لجنة الاستئنافات تريد أن تصنع قضية من العدم لتنسف بها الموسم الكروي الذي يبشر بانتصارات حمراء كاسحة على الصعيدين المحلي والأفريقي.

مدني الحارث: صرف الأنظار عن الأبطال

وبعد ذلك اتجهت (الصدى) الى اللواء مدني الحارث الأمين العام السابق لمجلس المريخ الذي ابتدر الحديث: الاتحاد العام مؤسسة ضعيفة وضعف مجلس المريخ ساعد بعض عديمي الضمير من التمدد ومناصبة المريخ العداء بلا ضمير وقضايا لم يكن المريخ ليدخل فيها لولا أنه زج به وتتنامى هذه القضايا وتكبر من أجل النيل من الكيان الأحمر, ويرى الحارث أن لجنة الاستئنافات قصدت صرف الشارع المريخي عن التركيز على المجموعات وإعداد الفريق للسباق الأفريقي الشرس بقضايا هامشية- على حد قوله- وأضاف: نحن نرى كل يوم تحضيرات المريخ يتم تأجيلها حتى شارف موعد المباراة الرسمية وأصبحت قاب قوسين أو أدنى.. وحتى الآن المريخ يترنح ما بين معسكر تونس وأديس ولم يحدد وجهته حتى الآن، وواصل الحارث: إن المريخ ظل يعاني مع هذا الاتحاد ولجانه فالتعامل مع المريخ بنظام الكيل بمكيالين وما يحدث هو استهداف واضح والقصد منه شغل الناس عن دورهم في المجموعات ورأى الحارث أن الوقت للإعداد ولكن لجنة الاستئناف لها رأي خاص بها أرادت شغل الناس عن أمر وطني, وأضاف: هذه اللجنة يفترض أن تنظر الى أن المريخ يؤدي مهمة باسم الوطن وهو مؤهل لإحراز البطولة باسم السودان فماذا يضير هؤلاء إحراز المريخ لبطولة خارجية ترفع من قدر هذا الوطن ولماذا يسعون إلى وضع المتاريس في طريقه بدلاً عن تقديم المساعدات اللازمة له ليمضي في السباق الأفريقي بقوة.

مرتضى حسب الرسول:

أين كانت لجنة الاستئنافات في قضية سيدي بيه

اتجهت (الصدى) الى السيد مرتضى حسب الرسول مقرر لجنة التعبئة الجماهيرية بنادي المريخ الذي أكد احترامه للقوانين المنظمة لكرة القدم والتشريعات وقال: نحن في المريخ نحترم القوانين واللوائح والجهة التي تطبق ذلك شريطة أن يتم العدل في تطبيقها وتطبق بطريقة صحيحة لا بقانون المرأة المخزومية.. وعندها لن يضار أحد من تطبيق القوانين المسيرة للنشاط.

وأضاف أن القوانين يجب ألا تطبق على نادٍ وتعطل لخدمة نادٍ آخر في نفس المنافسة, وقال مرتضى إن التحايل في قضية سيدي بيه أوضح أن هناك من يستغل منصبه لخدمة فريقه الذي يشجعه موضحاً إن جمهور المريخ لا يقبل أن يطبق القانون بطريقة المرأة المخزومية وأبان أن جمهور المريخ لا يميل للانفلات لكنه قادر على حماية الكيان ومكتسبات النادي وتابع: واهم من يظن أنه يستطيع ظلم المريخ, ويرى مرتضى إن الهجمة المسعورة التي يقودها بعض عديمي الضمائر اشتدت بعد تخطي المريخ للترجي التونسي لأنهم لا يرغبون في وصول المريخ لهذه المرحلة.

وناشد مرتضى جماهير المريخ بالالتفاف أكثر حول الكيان والوقوف إلى جانب المريخ وتفويت الفرصة على كارهي المريخ- كما أطلق عليهم- من تنفيذ أجندتهم وأغراضهم الدنيئة والقذرة ضد الكيان الأحمر.

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*حاتم: أكملنا كافة الترتيبات
  نفى حاتم عبد الغفار نائب رئيس بعثة المريخ إلى تونس أن يكون هناك أي  ارتباك صاحب البرنامج الإعدادي للمريخ مبيناً أن الجهاز الفني هو الذي يحدد  زمان ومكان الإعداد وأن المجلس التزم بالبرنامج الذي وضعه غارزيتو وأكمل  كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بسفر البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس بعد 24 ساعة فقط من  عودة غارزيتو للخرطوم وأبان حاتم أن المريخ سيغادر إلى تونس بفريق مكتمل  مشيراً إلى وصول أوكراه وسالمون وسيلا الخرطوم مشيراً إلى أن المريخ  سيستقبل تراوري وكوفي فجراً في حين يصل  أيمن سعيد الخرطوم اليوم ليقابل الرئيس جمال الوالي وسيتأخر عن السفر مع  البعثة على أن يصل تونس ظهر الخميس في حين سينتظر الإيفواري ديديه البعثة  الحمراء في تونس وسيغادر انطونيو برفقة مدرب الحراس من فرنسا إلى تونس  مباشرةً حيث يتوقع وصولهما اليوم.
 ملتزمون بالتنسيق مع المنتخب
  أكد حاتم أنه لا توجد أي مشكلة في مرافقة لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب البعثة  الحمراء إلى تونس بناءً على الاتفاق السابق الذي تم بين المريخ والجهاز  الفني للمنتخب الوطني بقيادة المدرب مازدا مشيراً إلى أن المريخ وبناءً على  هذا التنسيق اختار السفر إلى تونس والتزم بكل ما تم الاتفاق عليه متوقعاً  أن يواصل لاعبو المريخ بالمنتخب تحضيراتهم مع الفريق حتى موعد انتهاء معسكر  الفريق بتونس وأبان حاتم أن الثلاثي الشاب ابراهيم محجوب ومازن شمس الفلاح  وشيبون سيرافقون المريخ إلى تونس بعد أن قرر غارزيتو التركيز أكثر على  الشباب في المرحلة المقبلة.
 روح طيبة في الاجتماع
 أشاد حاتم  عبد الغفار بالروح الطيبة التي سادت الاجتماع الذي عقده غارزيتو مع الرئيس  جمال الوالي وقال إن المجلس حريص على تقديم كل المساعدات للمدير الفني حتى  ينجز فترة الإعداد بصورة مثالية ليقدم الفريق أفضل مالديه في مجموعات دوري  الأبطال وأبان حاتم أن غارزيتو تفهّم كل المصاعب التي واجهت المريخ في  التسجيلات ووعد بتجهيز المجموعة المتاحة له وتقديم الفريق بشكل أفضل في  التنافس الأفريقي والمحلي.
 لا يوجد أي لاعب بالخارج
 أكد حاتم  عودة جميع لاعبي المريخ الوطنيين الذين كانوا في إجازة خارج البلاد  للخرطوم من أجل السفر مع البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس حيث عاد كل من بكري  المدينة وراجي عبد العاطي وأحمد الباشا وعمر بخيت وبالتالي فإن الفريق  سيغادر إلى تونس بقائمة مكتملة وسيبدأ الإعداد بجدية كبيرة وبحضور تام من  جميع اللاعبين وأبان حاتم أن أمر التجارب الإعدادية بيد الفرنسي غارزيتو  الذي سيختار التوقيت المناسب لتلك التجارب مؤكداً أن المجلس ملتزم بتوفير  كل التجارب التي يطلبها المدير الفني حتى يحقق إعداد الفريق النجاح  المأمول.
 الفريق طارق يترأس البعثة
 سيترأس الفريق طارق عثمان  الطاهر بعثة المريخ إلى تونس إلى جانب حاتم عبد الغفار نائباً له ومصطفى  توفيق وناصر محي الدين من المكتب التنفيذي ويتوقع أن يلحق بالبعثة الحمراء  في تونس عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة على نفقتهم الخاصة للوقوف على إعداد  الفريق للنصف الثاني من الموسم.





*

----------


## عز الدين

*عودة غارزيتو تحرّك الساكن
 المريخ يغادر فجر الغد إلى تونس وسيلا وجابسون وأوكراه في الخرطوم
 الفرنسي يجتمع بالمدافع الإيفواري ويرحّب به ويمنح أوكراه دفعة قوية للتألق
 شمس الدين الأمين
  وصل الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الخرطوم فجر أمس وبوصوله  حرّك الساكن في ملف الإعداد ودفع مجلس الإدارة للتحرك على وجه السرعة من  أجل الترتيب للمعسكر الإعدادي بفندق قصر قرطاج وبالفعل تحركت الإجراءات على  وجه السرعة وسيغادر المريخ فجر الغد إلى تونس على متن طائرة الخطوط  المصرية حيث يتوقع أن تصل البعثة الحمراء إلى تونس في الساعة الثانية من  ظهر غدٍ الأربعاء حتى يستهل الفريق من هناك تحضيراته للنصف الثاني من  الموسم.
 فور وصوله الخرطوم عقد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة  الحمراء اجتماعاً مطولاً مع السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ بحضور  حاتم عبد الغفار نائب أمين المال وتناول الاجتماع العديد من التفاصيل  المتعلقة بفريق الكرة حيث تلقى غارزيتو تنويراً من الوالي حول المصاعب التي  أدت لعدم التعاقد مع المحترفين الأجانب الذين رشّحهم والأسباب التي أدت  لتسجيل السنغالي نداي لاندنغ في أهلي مدني والمهاجم الكنغولي في أهلي  الخرطوم وتفهّم غارزيتو المصاعب التي واجهت المجلس وأكد جاهزيته لتجهيز  المجموعة الموجودة.
 ترحيب بتراوري
 كذلك أحاط الوالي غارزيتو  علماً بالتطورات التي صاحبت أزمة المالي تراوري وأخطره بالاعتذار الذي تقدم  به المهاجم المالي لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ولشخصه وزملائه اللاعبين  ولجماهير المريخ وأكد له أن تراوري يريد أن يعود بشكل جديد ومختلف وأن يكون  في قمة الانضباط في التدريبات وأن ينفّذ كل ما يطلبه منه الجهاز الفني دون  تعالٍ أو إثارة أي مشاكل وأكد غارزيتو للوالي أنه ليست لديه أي مشكلة  شخصية مع تراوري وأنه لا يريد منه غير الانضباط والاجتهاد في التدريبات  والسعي لتقديم أفضل ماعنده مع الفريق وبالتالي فإنه يرحّب بالاعتذار الذي  تقدم به ويؤكد أن كل شئ انتهى وأن تراوري مُطالب بأن يثبت بأنه عائد بشكل  جديد وراغب في تقديم أفضل مالديه مع المريخ وفي هذه الحالة فإن غارزيتو  سيضعه في مقدمة خياراته وبالتالي أصبحت الكرة الآن في ملعب المهاجم المالي  حتى ينتهز هذه الفرصة ليقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء في مرحلة  المجموعات.





*

----------


## عز الدين

*غارزيتو يجتمع بأوكراه ويؤكد له أهميته في الفرقة الحمراء
  حرص الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على تهيئة النجم الغاني  اوكراه نفسياً حتى لا يتأثر بالحديث الذي واجهه به غارزيتو في فترة  الانتقالات عندما أكد له أنه سيغادر كشوفات الفرقة الحمراء وكشف غارزيتو  لأوكراه الأسباب التي دعته لاتخاذ تلك الخطوة بسبب حاجة المريخ إلى عناصر  في المقدمة الهجومية وأكد غارزيتو لاوكراه ثقته الكبيرة في قدراته وفي أنه  اذا وصل للمرحلة المطلوبة من الجاهزية سيصنع الفارق لمصلحة المريخ وطمأن  اوكراه غارزيتو على أنه أصبح جاهزاً أكثر من أي وقتٍ مضى لتقديم نفسه بشكل  أكثر تميزاً مع الفرقة الحمراء مبيناً أنه لم يخلد للراحة مطلقاً وظل يتدرب  على انفراد في غانا لأنه راغب بشدة في تقديم نفسه بشكل مميز مع الفرقة  الحمراء.




*

----------


## عز الدين

*الإيفواري محمد سيلا:
 غارزيتو اجتمع بي واستفسرني عن جاهزيتي للمشاركة مع المريخ
  قال الإيفواري محمد سيلا مدافع المريخ الجديد إنه قابل الفرنسي غارزيتو  المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء وتلقى منه حديثاً طيباً حيث أكد له غارزيتو أن  المريخ يحتاج بشدة إلى قدراته لأنه محترف كبير وقادم من نادٍ كبير وأفاد  سيلا أن غارزيتو أبلغه بحاجته الشديدة لخدماته في خط الدفاع حتى ينعم  بالاستقرار وأضاف: غارزيتو سألني عن إصابتي وتفاصيلها وإلى أين وصلت  فأبلغته بأنني خضعت لعملية ناجحة وتجاوزت الإصابة تماماً ولم  أتوقف عند هذا الحد بل خضعت لتمارين تأهيل وأكملتها ايضاً بامتياز والآن  أنا جاهز للمشاركة في أي نوع من التدريبات يطلبه المدير الفني، وتلقى سيلا  دفعة معنوية كبيرة من غارزيتو الذي أكد له أن المريخ يحتاج خدماته بشدة  وأنه اذا تأكد من جاهزيته سيعتمد عليه بصورة أساسية، وأكد سيلا للصحيفة أنه  يعلم جيداً أن هناك معارضة كبيرة لتعاقد المريخ معه واعتبر هذا الوضع بأنه  طبيعي لأنه في النهاية كان مصاباً ولا يشارك مع فريقه لفترة والمريخ بحاجة  للاعب جاهز لكنه وعد بأن يرد على هذه الحملة بأداء مميز يثبت به أنه أحد  أكبر مكاسب المريخ في التسجيلات الأخيرة.





*

----------


## عز الدين

*النيجيري سالمون:
 لم أتوقف مطلقاً عن التدريبات وجاهز للمشاركة اليوم قبل الغد
  كان النيجيري سالمون في الموعد تماماً وحرص على العودة في الموعد المتفق  عليه بعد أن وصل فجر أمس حتى يشارك في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء من ضربة  البداية وأشار سالمون في حديث للصدى إلى أنه جاهز للمشاركة مع المريخ من  أول وهلة ولا يحتاج إلى أي إعداد لأنه لم يتوقف مطلقاً عن التدريبات حتى  بعد نهاية الاستحقاقات المحلية والخارجية بل ظل ينفّذ برنامجاً خاصاً  بالتنسيق مع الجهاز الفني وبالتالي أصبح بمقدوره أن يقدم مردوداً  مميزاً مع المريخ لأنه لاعب محترف ولا يحتاج إلى أي راحة وتابع سالمون:  عُدت للمريخ بروح معنوية عالية وأمضيت لحظات رائعة مع أسرتي وأصدقائي  وسأظهر بشكل مختلف تماماً في النصف الثاني من الموسم وسأكون في كامل تركيزي  لأقدم أفضل ماعندي مع المريخ في المباريات الصعبة التي تنتظره في دوري  الأبطال، وأبان سالمون أنه لعب في المجموعات الموسم الماضي وبالتالي يعرف  كيف يتعامل مع مثل هذه المباريات حتى يقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء.
 لا نخشى الكماشة الجزائرية
  رحّب النيجيري سالمون بالتحدي الصعب الذي ينتظر المريخ في مجموعات الأبطال  عندما يواجه ثلاثة أندية جزائرية وقال إن الأحمر لا يخشى مواجهة أندية  شمال أفريقيا بعد أن أذل كبيرها وأجبر الترجي على مغادرة دوري الأبطال لكن  سالمون شدد على ضرورة التعامل مع مباريات المجموعات بحذر شديد وأن يلعب  المريخ أي مباراة بدافع الحصول على نقاطها دون التقيّد بعاملي الأرض  والجمهور حتى يتمكن المريخ من حسم أمر تأهله دون إتاحة أي فرصة للأندية  الجزائرية للتعاون فيما بينها من أجل إقصاء المريخ وامتدح سالمون فكرة  معسكر تونس وقال إن هذا أنسب مكان للمعسكر لأن المريخ سيتدرب في أجواء لا  تختلف كثيراً عن تلك التي تنتظره في الجزائر.






*

----------


## عز الدين

*أزمة مريخ كوستي بين سندان السكرتير ومطرقة الرئيس (2-2)
 الاختلاف في الأسماء المرشحة للجنة التسيير وراء تأخر قرار الوزير
 أمين المال: السكرتير السابق وراء استقالة 14 عضواً من المجلس وأبوحميد الداعم الأول للنادي
  مازالت الأزمة الإدارية بنادي مريخ كوستي متواصلة بعد أن تأخر وزير الشباب  والرياضة أكثر من مرة في قراره بخصوص تعيين مجلس تسيير يقود النادي في  المرحلة المقبلة ويبدو أن هناك اختلافات في الأسماء المرشحة للجنة أدت  لتأخر قرار لجنة التسيير والتي يتوقع أن يعلنها الوزير خلال الساعات  القليلة القادمة حتى تنقشع الأزمة الإدارية بالنادي والتي أدت إلى حدوث  فراغ إداري بالنادي الذي لم يعلن حتى الآن موعد انطلاقة إعداد فريق الكرة  للقسم الثاني من الموسم وكذلك لم يحسم أمر المدير الفني بعد انتهاء عقد  الكابتن فاروق جبرة مع النادي بنهاية مايو الماضي ومن جانبهم رد عدد من  أعضاء مجلس ادارة النادي السابقين على حديث السكرتير متوكل الزنجي والذي  نشرته الصدى قبل أيام دافعوا من خلاله عن السيد يوسف أبوحميد الرئيس السابق  وأمنوا على أهمية توافر الاستقرار الإداري للرهيب في المرحلة المقبلة.
  قال أحمد علي مصطفى عضو مجلس المريخ السابق إن سوء التفاهم الذي يحدث الآن  كان منذ قرابة الشهرين وحاولنا تقريب وجهات النظر ولكن تعنت الطرفين حال  دون التوصل لحل يرضي الجميع وأضاف أحمد علي أن يوسف أبو حميد هو الدينمو  المحرك للمريخ ويقوم بأدوار كبيرة لا يستطيع أي فرد أن يقوم بها موضحاً أن  المريخ يحتاج لمبالغ طائلة لتسيير النشاط في الشهر الواحد ولا يوجد غير أبو  حميد من يقوم بذلك وأضاف: لو كنت مكان متوكل الزنجي لكتبت استقالتي  ووضعتها أمام الجميع وذهبت، مشيراً الى أن الزنجي يتحدث عن دعم الولاية  والحقيقة أن الدعم موجود ولكن ليس بصورة يومية وبالطريقة التي يحتاجها  الفريق والولاية حين تدفع يكون بعد وقت طويل وقد يصل الى شهور مثلاً أن  الولاية دفعت أموالاً بعد التسجيلات ويوسف أبو حميد قام بالدفع وسجل وتكفل  بفترة الإعداد ثم بعد ذلك استلم المريخ أموال الولاية وأكد أحمد علي أن ما  تدفعه الولاية منذ حضور أبوحميد لم يتعدّ ربع ما دفعه الرئيس، وواصل أحمد  علي مصطفى إن أبوحميد تكفل بالتسجيلات التكميلية وسيتكفل بالإعداد وكل ذلك  سيتم بواسطة أموال يوسف أبوحميد ونفى أحمد علي أن تكون هناك تجاوزات مالية  لافتاً إلى أن سيرة أبناء مريخ كوستي في الأموال العامة نظيفة ولا يوجد ما  يلطخها.. وقال أحمد علي إن متوكل الزنجي كان هو من ينفرد بالقرارات ويكاتب  الاتحاد العام دون علم المجلس وينفرد بقرارات لوحده وأوضوح أن يوسف أبوحميد  خاض معهم كل التجارب ودعم ودفع وسجل قبل أن يدخل المجلس وفي مرحلة ما قبل  الصعود أحضر المعدات وتعاقد مع المدرب عمر ملكية ونحن نشكره ونقول له كتر  خيرك لأنه حضر لمريخ كوستي لوحده ومن نفسه ومدّ يده وقال أنا مريخابي ومن  مريخاب الولاية ولم يحضره أحد وقال أحمد علي إن مريخ كوستي لديه قيم ومثل  وأخلاقيات ولا يوجد فيه تكالب على المناصب وما يحدث الآن لا يشبه الكيان.
 عثمان فضل الله: الزنجي وراء استقالة 14 عضواً من المجلس
  من جانبه قال عثمان فضل الله أمين خزينة مريخ كوستي السابق إن يوسف  أبوحميد ظل يدعم ويدفع ويجتمع حوله الجميع والدليل ان 14 عضواً من المجلس  قدموا استقالاتهم بسبب السكرتير وأضاف عثمان ان مجلس مريخ كوستي في نوفمبر  المنصرم ذهبوا لوالي الولاية مطالبين بتقديم الدعم والوالي صدّق الدعم وقبل  أن يستلم المجلس الأموال كان أبوحميد يتكفل بكل التسجيلات وبرامج الإعداد  وسفر البعثات وقال عثمان إن ما ذكره متوكل الزنجي على أن أبوحميد (خرّب)  العلاقات الاجتماعية حديث عارٍ من الصحة تماماً بل إن أبوحميد يجتمع حوله  كل الناس والمجلس كله يتمتع بعلاقات طيبة وكشف عثمان إن يوسف أبوحميد هو  الداعم الوحيد الذي يسير أمور النادي المالية وطبيعي أن يدفع وطبيعي أن يحل  مشاكل الفريق المالية وطبيعي جداً أن يسترد مديونياته على النادي ولا  غضاضة في ذلك وقال عثمان إن الرئيس ليس متمسكاً بالمنصب ولكن استقالات  أعضاء المجلس كلهم أجبرته على البقاء.
 ما يحدث صراع شخصي
 من  جانبه وصف محمد الأمين عضو مجلس ادارة النادي السابق إن ما يحدث الآن عبارة  عن صراع شخصي وسيدفع ثمنه الكيان موضحاً إن ما يحدث الآن سببه الرئيس  والسكرتير وصراعهما الشخصي. وأضاف الأمين إن ما يحدث سيتضرر منه النادي  وفيه عدم مراعاة للكيان وعاب محمد الأمين على السكرتير والرئيس إنجرافهما  قائلاً: أعيب على رئيس النادي ربطه لتمويل التسجيلات باستقالة السكرتير  وأيضا أعيب على سكرتير النادي إنه لم يتقدم باستقالته وتحسر محمد الأمين  على تأخر مفوض هيئات الشباب والرياضة في حسم الموضوع قائلاً إن المفوّض  أصبح طرفاً ثالثاً في الأزمة وكان عليه أن يسارع في حل الإشكالية لأن  المتضرر في الأخير هو الكيان وتمنى محمد الأمين أن يحكم الطرفين صوت العقل  ويسارع الوزير بحل الإشكالية حتى لا يدفع المريخ الثمن خصوصاً إن الفريق لم  يدخل مرحلة الإعداد بعد والقسم الثاني من الممتاز تبقت له أيام قليلة.



*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					

(صحيفه الزاوية )
؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○*التقي بالوالي نهار و امن علي قيام معسكر تونس .
*التفاصيل الكاملة لاجتماع غارزيتو مع عمر بخيت وسيلا .
*الفرنسي يوضح موقفه من تراوري 
و الامل يهدد بالانسحاب من الممتاز.
*الاحمر يضم الثلاثي شيبون للكشف الافريقي 
و اتحاد سيكافا يغير موعد البطولة لمشاركه المريخ .
*المنتخب الوطني يعسكر في الابيض .
*الهلال يواجه النجم الساحلي غدا .



يعني المريخ حيشارك في سيكاف ؟؟؟
الامل داير ينسحب مالو ؟
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻓﻲ ﺗﻄﻮﺭﺍﺕ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﺗﺪﺧﻞ ﻛﺘﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﻣﻞ
 ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻀﻐﻂ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﻤﻬﺎ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎ ﺍﻣﺎ
 ﺑﺎﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻭ ﺑﺮﻣﺠﺘﻬﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﺠﺘﻤﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺘﻠﺔ ﻏﺪﺍ ﺑﺮﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﺹ .
 ﺍﻳﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺚ ؟
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed
					

(صحيفه الزعيم )

*مولودية العلمة مهدد بالابعاد من دوري الابطال .



السبب شنو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------

